# RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2017) Anyone?



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

Ballot opens on Monday the 8th August.

Who's entering?


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

I will go in the ballot with a view to ride it on a fixed gear. I did a charity place this year, but don't think I could con people a second time to sponsor me for doing something I love and do every week.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I will go in the ballot with a view to ride it on a fixed gear. I did a charity place this year, but don't think I could con people a second time to sponsor me for doing something I love and do every week.



Fixed ??? Bloody hell, if I had to do it fixed it's be 34-32 so I'd be able to get up Leith, and from what I saw around me yesterday they'd be a few others too in the same boat. I'll probably try the ballot again, I was close to a sub 5 this time so want to give that one last go


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Fixed ??? Bloody hell, if I had to do it fixed it's be 34-32 so I'd be able to get up Leith, and from what I saw around me yesterday they'd be a few others too in the same boat. I'll probably try the ballot again, I was close to a sub 5 this time so want to give that one last go



To be fair, I would expect to walk Leith, but everything else is flat enough. I would also need to use brakes on some on the downhill bits.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Aug 2016)

I'll throw my hat in, having withdrawn the last 2 years due to health problems, hopefully I'll be fit..


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

A friend and I plan to apply for the 46. A colleague did it having done the 100 previously and said she enjoyed it more, less pressure around training and logistics


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> A friend and I plan to apply for the 46. A colleague did it having done the 100 previously and said she enjoyed it more, less pressure around training and logistics


Does the 46 go past the central London landmarks? That would get the fun part done, but avoid the less fun parts (walking up Leith with a billion other cyclists, feeling obliged to complain about nobbers, etc) It would also enable me to lay to rest my irritation at not being able to get in through the ballot.

Hmmm. I have a Brompton-based plan forming ...


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> To be fair, I would expect to walk Leith, but everything else is flat enough. I would also need to use brakes on some on the downhill bits.


I contemplated riding fixed yesterday, but chickened out and went with gears. I ride 67", so Leith would have been a walker for me for sure. And I hate walking. If I get a 2017 place, I'll probably do it fixed just to make it a different experience. Coming down off Shere Hill (Newlands) will be interesting though!


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Does the 46 go past the central London landmarks? That would get the fun part done, but avoid the less fun parts (walking up Leith with a billion other cyclists, feeling obliged to complain about nobbers, etc) It would also enable me to lay to rest my irritation at not being able to get in through the ballot.
> 
> Hmmm. I have a Brompton-based plan forming ...


Indeed. It basically skips the hills, other than Richmond Park and Wimbledon  

It's also a ballot so not a guaranteed place (I don't know how many applications there were to places, of which there were 3500)


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I will attempt to get it back on track. I will go in the ballot with a view to ride it on a fixed gear. I did a charity place this year, but don't think I could con people a second time to sponsor me for doing something I love and do every week.


My gearing was 48-18, but i rode it SS with a free wheel, not fixed.
Leith would be a walker, if i had been allowed that way, but the other hills are manageable.
I will enter the ballot again, and depending on my given start time i will ride fixed. Any start time after 7am is going to be busy.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> Coming down off Shere Hill (Newlands) will be interesting though!



I have not tried the 'unclip and let it spin' method, it could be interesting at 40 mph.


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2016)

I'll probably try again as after two attempts I'm still to do the full 100 miles due to tragic circumstances beyond my control.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

I'm going to try for the ballot next year. Done 2 years as a Charity Rider so I cannot go back to the same well. I just love the whole day !


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> I'll probably try again as after two attempts I'm still to do the full 100 miles due to tragic circumstances beyond my control.


No matter how much they annoy you, you really ought to stop putting your pump in their spokes!  Just let it go next time!


----------



## Joffey (1 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ballot opens on Monday the 8th August.
> 
> Who's entering?



Not a chance. Did it the last two years and this time it was dangerous. Far too many idiots on bikes with no clue how to ride in a group. Nearly taken out 5 times.

They need to seriously cut the numbers before they have even more deaths.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Aug 2016)

Which way does it go up Leith Hill?


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Which way does it go up Leith Hill?


Uphill, then down again, both on the outside 

More seriously, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6929114


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Uphill, then down again, both on the outside
> 
> More seriously, https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6929114


Ah. That bit is somewhat character building. I've done it on fixed though (67 inch gear).


----------



## Gert Lush (1 Aug 2016)

Probably try for the 46 miler with the parents


----------



## toffee (1 Aug 2016)

Seriously thinking about entering for next year. It would be through the ballot not charity entry.

Derek


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2016)

Having pulled out this year we have a guaranteed tandem place next year if we want it and get our act together. I have a sneaking suspicion, without having talked to @rvw, that we want it....

Maybe this time we'll actually think about how to train most effectively. Probably starting about now.


----------



## User482 (1 Aug 2016)

I'll definitely enter again. If successful, I'll get the kids along for the family events on the Saturday.


----------



## User482 (1 Aug 2016)

Joffey said:


> Not a chance. Did it the last two years and this time it was dangerous. Far too many idiots on bikes with no clue how to ride in a group. Nearly taken out 5 times.
> 
> They need to seriously cut the numbers before they have even more deaths.



What do rider numbers have to do with someone dying from a heart attack?


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2016)

I'll enter for next year, but hope I get an early start, so the congestion at the hills isn't too much...from what people have said. 

I've been unlucky at least 2 times, so maybe 3rd time a charm.


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

I think we should enter a Fridays team. We could have an "All Up" man and picnics in Richmond Park and atop Box Hill where we all take our helmets off and eat cake.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (1 Aug 2016)

User482 said:


> What do rider numbers have to do with someone dying from a heart attack?


They need to make the hills smaller then!


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> They need to make the hills smaller then!


?? The poor guy who had a heart attack was on Kingston Bridge not a hill


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> I think we should enter a Fridays team. We could have an "All Up" man and picnics in Richmond Park and atop Box Hill where we all take our helmets off and eat cake.



I think you would have to fib about your planned velocity in order to beat the time limit. Either that or make it the usual night ride and just start really early unofficially.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I think you would have to fib about your planned velocity in order to beat the time limit. Either that or make it the usual night ride and just start really early unofficially.


Thinks ... I wonder what time the roads get closed? Could a night ride the night before work?


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thinks ... I wonder what time the roads get closed? Could a night ride the night before work?


Depends where. Mostly around 5am I think


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Depends where. Mostly around 5am I think


As far as I saw from signs I spotted while riding around spectating, that's true. Also, the central London section reopened between 1600 (FreeCycle) and I think 1900 (Classique circuit around Whitehall/Strand with consequential bits like Embankment where they were reinstalling street furniture from about 1700), so that's a rather narrow window unless you can vary the route slightly - actually, you'd have to because some sections in East London are normally prohibited for cyclists, such as Limehouse Link, and I'm not sure if the Mall reopened at all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

OK. I had a momentary crazy idea of riding the route just before the roads got closed. I saw myself riding through the night ahead of a truck full of workers setting up barriers. A flight of fancy that I will lay to rest immediately


----------



## Dec66 (1 Aug 2016)

I'll be in the hat.

I bought my place off someone in 2015, and got in on thr ballot this year. I was a bit quicker in 2015 than 2016 (5:26 to 5:37) but there were more delays this year due to accidents and sheer numbers at the time I set off (06:09 in 2015, 07:00 this year).

If I get in and get a start time around 6am I'll be chuffed.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> As far as I saw from riding around spectating, that's true. The central London section reopened between 1600 (FreeCycle) and I think 1900 (Classique circuit around Whitehall/Strand with consequential bits like Embankment where they were reinstalling street furniture from about 1700). I'm not sure if the Mall reopened at all.


I meant yesterday, not Saturday . I do have all of the details but hard copy only

Richmond park was actually closed all day but as @jefmcg mentiomed there were lots of peds all over the roads


----------



## mark st1 (1 Aug 2016)

I will enter AGAIN as I have every year. Another no wont be a surprise though.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> I think we should enter a Fridays team. We could have an "All Up" man and picnics in Richmond Park and atop Box Hill where we all take our helmets off and eat cake.



Make it a night ride and I'm in.


----------



## cliveyp (1 Aug 2016)

I'm going for it again, just to try and get the full loop in this time!


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> I think we should enter a Fridays team. We could have an "All Up" man and picnics in Richmond Park and atop Box Hill where we all take our helmets off and eat cake.


For maximum effect, 'fully laden' bikes (at least in appearance)- so panniers, bar bags, rack bags...full on touring/bikepacking/audaxing look.


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> For maximum effect, 'fully laden' bikes (at least in appearance)- so panniers, bar bags, rack bags...full on touring/bikepacking/audaxing look.


Yes, but does that include mudguards?


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> For maximum effect, 'fully laden' bikes (at least in appearance)- so panniers, bar bags, rack bags...full on touring/bikepacking/audaxing look.



This year I saw a pair of fully loaded tourers. They were starting a London - Cape Town jaunt in style.


----------



## Booyaa (2 Aug 2016)

I will enter again, been knocked back every other year so may as well go for a full house.


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2016)

swansonj said:


> Yes, but does that include mudguards?


If you wish!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> For maximum effect, 'fully laden' bikes (at least in appearance)- so panniers, bar bags, rack bags...full on touring/bikepacking/audaxing look.


Does the Fridays website still say _"racks and panniers are the work of the devil"_ or has that gone with the new regime?


----------



## SWSteve (2 Aug 2016)

Do we know if your occupation on Thei rm makes a difference? I.e if they're over subscribed with people from financial services industry they may accept a nurse?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do we know if your occupation on Thei rm makes a difference? I.e if they're over subscribed with people from financial services industry they may accept a nurse?


They use a secret algorithm and it's our job to speculate about it and consider ways of improving our chances. Me, I'm going to be a lion tamer next time.


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

Let's get this out of the way fairly early on: nobody here *knows * how the ballot questions influence your probability of getting a place, or even if they do. There are various suspicions, but I don't think any have been confirmed officially, have they?

Your estimated time seems to influence your start wave, with faster riders setting off earliest to reduce overtaking on the early crowded faster roads, but even that doesn't seem completely deterministic. The only certainty is that 46s set off after 100s.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> For maximum effect, 'fully laden' bikes (at least in appearance)- so panniers, bar bags, rack bags...full on touring/bikepacking/audaxing look.


I saw a couple of riders on Sunday with front and rear panniers and a rack bag, all apparently full. They had notes explaining what they were doing, but I couldn't read them.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do we know if your occupation on Thei rm makes a difference? I.e if they're over subscribed with people from financial services industry they may accept a nurse?


I'm almost certain those questions are for marketing. They can tell advertisers exactly who the magazines are going to, which would increase the value of the ads.


----------



## Joffey (2 Aug 2016)

User482 said:


> What do rider numbers have to do with someone dying from a heart attack?



None. But I saw a fair few people with their faces smashed in following falls and was nearly taken out on 4 or so occasions by riders not paying attention. The roads were really congested due to all the stops. I have never felt so unsafe and this is on closed roads.


----------



## User482 (2 Aug 2016)

Joffey said:


> None. But I saw a fair few people with their faces smashed in following falls and was nearly taken out on 4 or so occasions by riders not paying attention. The roads were really congested due to all the stops. I have never felt so unsafe and this is on closed roads.


Sounds like it isn't for you, then.


----------



## philk56 (2 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I saw a couple of riders on Sunday with front and rear panniers and a rack bag, all apparently full. They had notes explaining what they were doing, but I couldn't read them.


If they were the same people I walked next to around Pyrford they had cycled from South Africa to London. I think it was Bikes to Africa or some similar charity. The panniers certainly looked like they were well travelled!


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Someone does, the people who wrote the algorithm and they won't want people manipulating it too much.


Quite right but I don't think they're here so post edited.


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I expect they stick a head round the door every so often, and smile to themselves.


And any time anyone guesses something correct about the algorithm, they tweak it to make the guess wrong again. They're devious, aren't they?

So please, everyone: once you figure out how the ballot works, keep it to yourself because if you post it here, we're all going to have to figure out what they've changed!


----------



## Joffey (2 Aug 2016)

User482 said:


> Sounds like it isn't for you, then.



Did it last year and it was fantastic. This year was a shambles. You are right, it's not for me anymore - I won't be going back. It's a bad job when you feel safer on open roads with cars travelling at 70mph that with fellow cyclists on closed roads. Unfortunately the attitude and awareness of a good number of cyclists who enter really spoil it.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> I'm in.



Me too, I already have a place. 

It's a brilliant event. 

If you don't like riding with a plastic hat or Lycra, don't like getting up early, queuing, other cyclists, hills, gels, don't enter, those that have ridden the RLS100, the best part of 25000 cyclists don't agree with your negative BS.


----------



## Ollie W (2 Aug 2016)

I'll apply, 2/2 for failed 100 entries so far but i've got a 46 place already that I deferred this year. That said, I wonder if the 46 place will stop me being allowed to apply for the 100... or am I just being greedy anyway?!


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2016)

Ollie W said:


> I'll apply, 2/2 for failed 100 entries so far but i've got a 46 place already that I deferred this year. That said, I wonder if the 46 place will stop me being allowed to apply for the 100... or am I just being greedy anyway?!


you have to pay for the deferred place in October, months before you know if you get in the 100. I doubt they'd stop you entering both, as they'd get your money twice if you got into the 100 after paying for the 46. Would make it an expensive day, though.


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2016)

Joffey said:


> Did it last year and it was fantastic. This year was a shambles. You are right, it's not for me anymore - I won't be going back. It's a bad job when you feel safer on open roads with cars travelling at 70mph that with fellow cyclists on closed roads. Unfortunately the attitude and awareness of a good number of cyclists who enter really spoil it.


You must have been unlucky as that wasn't my experience. I'll be throwing my hat in the ring again for 2017. 2/2 acceptances this far, so hoping for the hat trick.


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> with your negative BS


Preferring other types of cycling doesn't make them BS. They're not trying to stop you doing this AFAIK, so why be mean to them?


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Aug 2016)

Joffey said:


> Did it last year and it was fantastic. This year was a shambles. You are right, it's not for me anymore - I won't be going back. It's a bad job when you feel safer on open roads with cars travelling at 70mph that with fellow cyclists on closed roads. Unfortunately the attitude and awareness of a good number of cyclists who enter really spoil it.



We(the club team I was in)actually thought in general the road discipline was pretty good considering;the odd nobber(fast and slow)for sure but most people kept their discipline,did get a bit worse near the end but that is to be expected after 89 odd miles.It was certainly no worse than other sportives I've done but I do wonder if they have gone over peak capacity now and will have to scale back the numbers next year.

Will try and enter again next year to see if I can get in on my own;would be third time lucky if I do;won't be eligible for a team ride next year now so will be the only hope as I won't be doing a charity ride.

If I don't get in will probably look at a European one instead or something like the Welsh velothon.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Preferring other types of cycling doesn't make them BS. They're not trying to stop you doing this AFAIK, so why be mean to them?



Just giving back, they're being as equally rude about the RLS 100, perhaps you're not reading all the posts.


----------



## mjr (3 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Just giving back, they're being as equally rude about the RLS 100, perhaps you're not reading all the posts.


Probably not. I'm surprised I've not put you on ignore yet


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Probably not. I'm surprised I've not put you on ignore yet



Be my guest, you're under the illusion I give a toss. You've been on my ignore list for months, I occasionally (will I ever learn?) click on the show ignored content button.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2016)

I don't use ignore. I lurve everyone.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I might be tempted to use an ignore list, were such a thing to be properly effective. That would mean no alerts to say someone has posted in a thread, if it is only from someone on ignore; no indication that there is ignored content with an invite to view it; etc.



I agree, it is a bit pointless.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> You must have been unlucky as that wasn't my experience. I'll be throwing my *hat* in the ring again for 2017. 2/2 acceptances this far, so hoping for the *hat* trick.


----------



## Markymark (3 Aug 2016)

Don't bother with ignore, just use it as an opportunity to laugh at idiots.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Aug 2016)

Joffey said:


> Not a chance. Did it the last two years and this time it was dangerous. Far too many idiots on bikes with no clue how to ride in a group. Nearly taken out 5 times.
> 
> They need to seriously cut the numbers before they have even more deaths.


Although the one fatality this year seems to have been a heart attack, as was the one from the other year. Not sure how cutting numbers would affect that.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2016)

If I recall correctly there has been heart attacks on the last three rides, 2014, Newlands Corner, 2015, Leith Hill, 2016 Kingston Bridge. It's blumen tragic but it could have happened at any time to those poor people.


----------



## philk56 (3 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> If I recall correctly there has been heart attacks on the last three rides, 2014, Newlands Corner, 2015, Leith Hill, 2016 Kingston Bridge. It's blumen tragic but it could have happened at any time to those poor people.


I believe there have been at least 3 fatalities from heart attacks in the London Marathon in recent years. Unfortunately when you get events of this size there is always the risk of that type of incident. However I do think that that numbers on the ride this year reached a tipping point. If the ride runs smoothly there probably wouldn't be a problem but as soon as one or more accidents occur issues start building up. For example being diverted from Leith Hill meant that we caught up with many of the earlier starters, causing more riders to be on the road that would be expected and a bigger range of speeds. This led to bottlenecks at Dorking and elsewhere where we had to dismount and walk due to sheer numbers of riders.


----------



## mjr (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> On reflection, the numbers could readily affect the outcome following a heart attack, in that they would make it harder to get treatment for the person as swiftly as they might on a different occasion.


Although more participants should mean more money for the organisers to have more staff around the course able to be closer to any incident and more able to help the emergency services. They wouldn't try to get more money in and still only pay the same staff to handle 30,000 riders as when they had 24,000, would they?


----------



## Markymark (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> On reflection, the numbers could readily affect the outcome following a heart attack, in that they would make it harder to get treatment for the person as swiftly as they might on a different occasion.


And on reflection cycle lanes slow ambulances getting to the sick too. Any evidence of that or just that you don't like the event?


----------



## Markymark (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Not so, the cycle super highway gets used by blue light vehicles as a quicker alternative to the crawling motor vehicle lanes.


I know. Just the same tired excuse you used as the mouth breathers against cyclists.


----------



## Joffey (3 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Although the one fatality this year seems to have been a heart attack, as was the one from the other year. Not sure how cutting numbers would affect that.



If you look back in this thread I answer this point


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2016)

Well, there seems to be only one thing to do. Cancel this event and all the ones like it, abolish the sportives, marathons, moon walks and park runs. It's the future.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Well, there seems to be only one thing to do. Cancel this event and all the ones like it, abolish the sportives, marathons, moon walks and park runs. It's the future.


----------



## Lee_M (3 Aug 2016)

Deep commiserations to those that have died, but if I was to die of a heart attack I'd prefer it to happen when I was doing something I loved like being on my bike, rather than it happening in the office.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2016)

Lee_M said:


> Deep commiserations to those that have died, but if I was to die of a heart attack I'd prefer it to happen when I was doing something I loved like being on my bike, rather than it happening in the office.


I don't know about the other fatalities, but Robin Chard probably had as good a chance on Kingston Bridge than anywhere in London. Several riders stopped to attend, the marshalls were in sight, the passerby I spoke to provided emergency assistance (I'm sure). There were at least 3 bicycle paramedics in the area, as I saw them together later in the day a couple of hundred metres from the bridge, and Kingston Hospital is close. He would have had CPR immediately, paramedic attention within a couple of minutes and an ambulance quickly after that. Doing something worthwhile for a cause that meant everything to him, with good medical attention at hand. There a worse ways to go.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2016)

Lee_M said:


> Deep commiserations to those that have died, but if I was to die of a heart attack I'd prefer it to happen when I was doing something I loved like being on my bike, rather than it happening in the office.



I would not.

If I had to go I would want to have seizure in front of the peanuts at work so they could see how meaningless their lives were.


----------



## Adrian_K (5 Aug 2016)

I'll apply again and pray that it's fouth time lucky. I think that I'll incease my chances by calling myself Chris Froome and promising to run the whole course in cleats.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2016)

I'll be applying. Probably do a charity place if I don't get through the ballot.


----------



## steverob (5 Aug 2016)

1) Apply for place in the 100 ballot
2) If unsuccessful, apply for place in the 46 ballot, assuming they run it next year
3) If I don't get in to that, will think about a charity place, but can only do it if they're asking for less than £400 - despite trying to raise funds for many different types of charity events previously, that always seems to be about the limit of what I can raise
4) If that doesn't happen, sit at home being a curmudgeon complaining about how overrated the whole RideLondon thing is and you wouldn't catch me doing that anyway, it's all Strava chain-gang wanabees / slow noobs with no cycling etiquette (* delete as applicable)


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2016)

As declared on the 2016 thread, unless something changes my mind or I decide to do the 46, I won't be entering the 100 for 2017. I've done it three years in a row so its time to give others a chance.

I'll probably just go and watch the mens and womens races if possible and enjoy the atmosphere from a spectators point of view 

Or if its raining, I'll enjoy the atmosphere through my TV screen while drinking hot cups of tea


----------



## jefmcg (5 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> unless something changes my mind


Are we really doing this?

ahem: I'm not entering either unless I do, but probably won't. Edit:no, definitely not.

(bigger fish to fry in 2017)


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ballot opens on Monday the 8th August.
> 
> Who's entering?


Not me. My club-mate is still in intensive care ....


----------



## outlash (6 Aug 2016)

> If you don't like riding with a plastic hat or Lycra, don't like getting up early, queuing, other cyclists, hills, gels, don't enter, those that have ridden the RLS100, the best part of 25000 cyclists don't agree with your negative BS.



And what's stopping you riding 100 miles on your own or do you need to be ushered into pens, be part of a 'wave', ride in close proximity with an awful lot of people of at best 'mixed' abilities and have a crowd cheer you on to do that?


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> And what's stopping you riding 100 miles on your own or do you need to be ushered into pens, be part of a 'wave', ride in close proximity with an awful lot of people of at best 'mixed' abilities and have a crowd cheer you on to do that?


What's stopping you doing both?


----------



## outlash (6 Aug 2016)

None, but i wonder how many entrants would do a century just because it's a fun thing to do rather than it's an event, or for charity, because you get a medal etc etc...


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Are we really doing this?


Only if someone takes an innocuous post, only quotes part of it leaving out the context to try and make something of nothing.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> None, but i wonder how many entrants would do a century just because it's a fun thing to do rather than it's an event, or for charity, because you get a medal etc etc...


I'm going to do it next month. It'll have a cafe stop and at least one pub stop, plus the highest climb is about the height of a small signpost. Should be fun, as long as the weather is kind. Anyone who wants and can hack 11mph average on the flat can come. There's always something slightly nutty about a hundred, though.


----------



## outlash (7 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> I'm going to do it next month. It'll have a cafe stop and at least one pub stop, plus the highest climb is about the height of a small signpost. Should be fun, as long as the weather is kind. Anyone who wants and can hack 11mph average on the flat can come. There's always something slightly nutty about a hundred, though.



Sounds like a good day, enjoy it .


----------



## User482 (8 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> None, but i wonder how many entrants would do a century just because it's a fun thing to do rather than it's an event, or for charity, because you get a medal etc etc...



Me, for one. I like experiencing lots of different types of cycling, which is why I do audax, sportives, overnight, touring, track, mtb, etc.

Anyway, ballot entered.


----------



## JoeyB (8 Aug 2016)

I've entered.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2016)

Clicked on the forgot password,put in my email address and it keeps coming up invalid email address even though i rode it this year.Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2016)

Just sign up afresh


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2016)

You can't do that vickster

Press enter now and you go to the page login/register only there is nowhere on the page to register.
I have just spoken to someone at prudential ride london and it seems i am not the only one who has been having trouble registering.She said the only thing we can do is take your phone number and get back to you when we have sorted out the problem.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> None, but i wonder how many entrants would do a century just because it's a fun thing to do rather than it's an event, or for charity, because you get a medal etc etc...





User482 said:


> Me, for one.[...]


Me for two.

I'll put in a folorn entry into the ballot, without much in the way of hope.

Edit. I have done so. Is it my imagination or were there fewer questions than in previous editions? 

As usual I just ignored anything that wasn't mandatory, and answered "no" or "Other" to anything that was. That has probably doomed me.


----------



## outlash (8 Aug 2016)

User482 said:


> Me, for one.





Dogtrousers said:


> Me for two.



And if you feel it's something you need to do, off you go.


----------



## BrianBroo (8 Aug 2016)

Any tips on how to maximise chances in the "ballot"?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Any tips on how to maximise chances in the "ballot"?


You can't. It's a ballot, you'll get in or won't.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Aug 2016)

I'm all ready in.


----------



## rb58 (8 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> None, but i wonder how many entrants would do a century just because it's a fun thing to do rather than it's an event, or for charity, because you get a medal etc etc...


I do century rides regularly - on my own, with others, and in groups. RideLondon is a different experience and great fun. I've thrown my hat in the ring again and hopefully it'll be three out of three for me. Oh, and the medal is quite nice too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> And if you feel it's something you need to do, off you go.


Well, I don't _need_ to. But I live in London. It's on my doorstep. I can, and do, go for a solo ton any time (life commitments permitting), so why not enter for this for a change? It might be a laugh, if they let me in.

Which they probably won't. So the point is moot.

There's always the chance that they do let me in, I do it, and I hate it. Then I will make many curmudgeonly comments about it on here.


----------



## User482 (8 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> And if you feel it's something you need to do, off you go.


I don't need to. I'd like to.


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Any tips on how to maximise chances in the "ballot"?


Get a charity place


----------



## Lee_M (8 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> None, but i wonder how many entrants would do a century just because it's a fun thing to do rather than it's an event, or for charity, because you get a medal etc etc...


 well I did London, but I also did a £15 100mile audax and I did an 80 mile ride from Essex to London and back 3weeks ago just for the hell of it

so I guess yes I would


----------



## mark st1 (8 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Yes but seeing as I am aiming for a straight fourth rejection, I won't be sharing them.



See you in the rejection pile. Seriously contemplating a charity place if I don't get in next years.


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2016)

In the ballot. Expecting rejection, yet again.


----------



## toffee (9 Aug 2016)

Mrs T and I entered the ballot yesterday. She will get in and I won't if it goes as normal.

Derek


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Aug 2016)

In the ballot but my track record says I may be looking at a charity place.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Aug 2016)

Just saw the Sally Army website is looking for charity riders in 2017 and it says "join 20,000 cyclists".

Reduced numbers?

EDIT: Nope, the FAQs on prudentialridelondon.co.uk contradict this and say 26,000 riders.
Forget I said anything, move along...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Aug 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Clicked on the forgot password,put in my email address and it keeps coming up invalid email address even though i rode it this year.Has anybody else had this problem?



Sorted


----------



## TheJDog (11 Aug 2016)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...sportive-riders-banned-found-littering-273766

Good


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2016)

TheJDog said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...sportive-riders-banned-found-littering-273766
> 
> Good


They're only just doing that now, at the risk of losing Richmond Park from the route?  Should have started years ago.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Aug 2016)

Begs the question - why do you need to be taking on gels at Richmond Park anyway ? Its hardly as if its a long way into the course.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Begs the question - why do you need to be taking on gels at Richmond Park anyway ? Its hardly as if its a long way into the course.


Because they give each other style marks for anything that is Part Of The Look?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2016)

I don't get the gel thing at all, I really don't understand why anyone would need them for any sport, especially a 100 mile bike ride, I tried one once given to me at a sportive, it was horrid and I didn't notice any difference in energy, just a nasty taste.

Perhaps they are a fad and they will go out of fashion soon.


----------



## DaveReading (11 Aug 2016)

On the ride last year, I noticed a fair number of decapitated jelly babies. Horrible.


----------



## User482 (11 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> I don't get the gel thing at all, I really don't understand why anyone would need them for any sport, especially a 100 mile bike ride, I tried one once given to me at a sportive, it was horrid and I didn't notice any difference in energy, just a nasty taste.
> 
> Perhaps they are a fad and they will go out of fashion soon.


Some of us struggle to digest proper food on long rides, and gels do work if you're starting to bonk. I rarely use them but usually keep a couple for emergencies.

I suspect the gels in Richmond Park were dislodged by some of the bumps.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2016)

User482 said:


> Some of us struggle to digest proper food on long rides, and gels do work if you're starting to bonk. I rarely use them but usually keep a couple for emergencies.
> 
> I suspect the gels in Richmond Park were dislodged by some of the bumps.


The article is taking about discarded gel wrappers.

As a fast young thing you won't have realised, but a couple of years ago the nasty little incline up out of Kingston town centre was absolutely awash with the things, to the extent that it almost felt unsafe to ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2016)

User482 said:


> .
> 
> I suspect the gels in Richmond Park were dislodged by some of the bumps.



And opened and emptied themselves too.


----------



## User482 (11 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> The article is taking about discarded gel wrappers.
> 
> As a fast young thing you won't have realised, but a couple of years ago the nasty little incline up out of Kingston town centre was absolutely awash with the things, to the extent that it almost felt unsafe to ride.


I'm just saying that mistakes happen, and a very low percentage of the riders will mean a lot of litter.


----------



## swansonj (11 Aug 2016)

Am I the only person noticing that if you insert "used condom" for "gel wrapper", much of the last few posts here still makes remarkably good sense?


----------



## lazybloke (11 Aug 2016)

It wasn't until Leatherhead that I thought "Okay, let's try one of those freebie gel things". 
Eeeeuuuggghhhhh, phlegm! 

I was still able to find a bin for the wrapper


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2016)

swansonj said:


> Am I the only person noticing that if you insert "used condom" for "gel wrapper", much of the last few posts here still makes remarkably good sense?


"I don't get the used condom thing at all, I really don't understand why anyone would need them for any sport, especially a 100 mile bike ride, I tried one once given to me at a sportive, it was horrid and I didn't notice any difference in energy, just a nasty taste."? 

And are yours often dislodged by bumps in Richmond Park?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2016)

Seeing as this thread is in pre ballot ramble mode I'll regale you with a gel story.

Last weekend I stopped for a rest late in my ride. 300k done, 30 to go. Id been eating regularly all day but finally had empty legs. I was done for. Now, in my bar bag lives Gerald the Gel. I got him free a while ago, and he had made his home there. A SIS isotonic gel to be exact. So I ate him. It was not unpleasant. Soon afterwards I was on my way again, feeling fine.

Cause and effect? Or was it the half pork pie that I also ate? Or just the 20 minutes rest? I'm choosing to believe wholeheartedly in the power of the gel, because that means I'll have the power of the placebo effect on my side next time. And Gerald's sacrifice will not have been in vain.

I took the wrapper home, btw.


----------



## Lee_M (12 Aug 2016)

My RideLondon plan consisted of gels, energy bars and malt loaf. They were all used and spread across the hours, mainly because I got fed up of the same thing.
The hi5 ones mixed with fruit juice are quite nice, and I took all my wrappers home so there!


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Aug 2016)

Not against gels altogether, but having to take one on board at Richmond Park - after 20 miles of pan flat closed road with no head wind ... a bit lame in my book. Or has been pointed out, perhaps its part of the look. Respect to all those who took their litter home, I would expect nothing less from CC members !


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Any updates?


As of the other week he is still in an induced coma and stable. Heard various snippets about the long term prognosis being pretty reasonable. That's over a week old info as I've been away.


----------



## Barlowben16 (31 Aug 2016)

Entered but now after reading Im not holding my breath and might go down the charity route.


----------



## steverob (2 Sep 2016)

Well in a fit of optimism, I've booked in to a hotel near the Excel centre for the night before RideLondon - cancellable without charge of course! Thought it was worth doing now as the one time I did get in through the ballot, everything was either sold out or the prices were through the roof when I got round to looking in mid-February.


----------



## Paul139 (2 Sep 2016)

I said I wouldn't apply for a place again after being rejected twice and the bombarded with emails from charities the day after rejection. However I have given in and applied. Shan't hold my breath though.


----------



## road-tramp (10 Sep 2016)

I'm riding it for a charity for the first time in 2017, never done this one before, but have done the lejog and jogle.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Sep 2016)

road-tramp said:


> I'm riding it for a charity for the first time in 2017, never done this one before, but have done the lejog and jogle.



This will be like a warm up vs lejog!

Be nice for you, the closed roads though.


----------



## road-tramp (10 Sep 2016)

I'm quite looking forward to doing it, closed roads that will be bliss,


----------



## srw (11 Oct 2016)

Our tandem place, deferred from this year, now booked. Only 9 months to get properly fit again - since I'm currently laid up in bed with a stonking cold that feels like a very long journey.


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Our tandem place, deferred from this year, now booked. Only 9 months to get properly fit again - since I'm currently laid up in bed with a stonking cold that feels like a very long journey.


Bless you!


----------



## Frew (16 Oct 2016)

I got accepted last year, but had the flu and didn't ride. Just paid up for next year, well looking forward to it, going to use it as a long weekend away with the wife minus kids.


----------



## Rupie (20 Jan 2017)

People have been complaining for a number of years about the safety of the event. Normally its the fast people saying the slow ones go too slow and sit in the middle, and the slow ones are fed up of big groups racing through tiny gaps at twice the speed as everyone else. I do think its a bit of both so we do need to learn to cycle together.
But it did get me thinking; if the ballot is random then how do all these large groups or clubs get in year after year ? There must be some cycle clubs that get given places must there ? they cant get everyone to apply and then share the accepted entries can they ?


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2017)

Rupie said:


> People have been complaining for a number of years about the safety of the event. Normally its the fast people saying the slow ones go too slow and sit in the middle, and the slow ones are fed up of big groups racing through tiny gaps at twice the speed as everyone else. I do think its a bit of both so we do need to learn to cycle together.
> But it did get me thinking; if the ballot is random then how do all these large groups or clubs get in year after year ? There must be some cycle clubs that get given places must there ? they cant get everyone to apply and then share the accepted entries can they ?


https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/entries/british-cycling-club-challenge/


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2017)

Rupie said:


> People have been complaining for a number of years about the safety of the event. Normally its the fast people saying the slow ones go too slow and sit in the middle, and the slow ones are fed up of big groups racing through tiny gaps at twice the speed as everyone else. I do think its a bit of both so we do need to learn to cycle together.
> But it did get me thinking; if the ballot is random then how do all these large groups or clubs get in year after year ? There must be some cycle clubs that get given places must there ? they cant get everyone to apply and then share the accepted entries can they ?


Yes, clubs get an allocation, presumably from BC. Also possible that club riders join together and ride for a charity?

Edit link from @jefmcg


----------



## steverob (20 Jan 2017)

And also there's the fact that quite a few riders will pull over just a few yards after the start line and wait for their cycle club mates who happened to also get into the ride independently but had a later start wave, then they'll all ride together once everyone's start times have passed. Plus when I rode it, most of the large groups I saw going at speed didn't necessarily seem to be all from the same club either - pretty sure that some of the riders were just ones who'd tagged on the back of a fast moving group as it overtook them which ends up making an even larger chain gang.


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2017)

steverob said:


> And also there's the fact that quite a few riders will pull over just a few yards after the start line and wait for their cycle club mates who happened to also get into the ride independently but had a later start wave, then they'll all ride together once everyone's start times have passed.


Waiting is discouraged until after you exit the Limehouse tunnels, but this did indeed look like part of the cause of faster groups barrelling through slower individuals. Surely the club challenge riders should have some way to add any individual entries to their wave or very near waves?


----------



## Rupie (20 Jan 2017)

It seems to me; giving clubs team allocation takes up ballot places from people not in one of these "chosen clubs" and, especially if they have been going since the first year, helps create the race/time trial mentality when trying to better previous years times.


----------



## steverob (20 Jan 2017)

mjr said:


> Waiting is discouraged until after you exit the Limehouse tunnels, but this did indeed look like part of the cause of faster groups barrelling through slower individuals. Surely the club challenge riders should have some way to add any individual entries to their wave or very near waves?


Yeah, but when has anyone ever paid any attention to the rules in RideLondon? In my wave there must have been 5 riders at least pull over to wait within 500 yards of the start line (and I started only about 10 waves from the end, so there can't have been many riders left to wait for) and in the pens I got talking to someone who'd spotted a few bikes with tri-bars and he was wishing he'd brought his - obviously he (and the riders he'd spotted) hadn't read any of the many pre-ride documents that very clearly marked them as prohibited on multiple occasions!

Anyway, I make it about another two weeks before this thread goes crazy with conspiracy theories about why "X" didn't get a ballot place for the 36th time in a row, even though they'd entered under 4 different addresses with varying estimated times and had paid in advance and had pledged their soul to Cthulhu...


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jan 2017)

Is it only two weeks?
I can't wait!


----------



## jnex26 (31 Jan 2017)

steverob said:


> Yeah, but when has anyone ever paid any attention to the rules in RideLondon? In my wave there must have been 5 riders at least pull over to wait within 500 yards of the start line (and I started only about 10 waves from the end, so there can't have been many riders left to wait for) and in the pens I got talking to someone who'd spotted a few bikes with tri-bars and he was wishing he'd brought his - obviously he (and the riders he'd spotted) hadn't read any of the many pre-ride documents that very clearly marked them as prohibited on multiple occasions!
> 
> Anyway, I make it about another two weeks before this thread goes crazy with conspiracy theories about why "X" didn't get a ballot place for the 36th time in a row, even though they'd entered under 4 different addresses with varying estimated times and had paid in advance and had pledged their soul to Cthulhu...



I've seen people stopped en-route or the use of tri-bars last year! and I was Blue B wave and that was really early on.


----------



## steverob (3 Feb 2017)

From the RideLondon Twitter account just now:


*BALLOT UPDATE:* Ballot results for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 will start to be revealed next week!

The earliest date you will hear from us is Tuesday 7 February and all applicants should have heard the outcome by 13 February. 

Everyone from the UK who gains a place in the ballot is sent the Congratulations magazine. 

Unsuccessful applicants will be sent the Commiserations magazine while overseas applicants will be contacted via email. *#RideLondon*

That should hopefully answer a few of the questions we're bound to see on here over the next few days. Let the waiting and drumming of fingers commence!


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2017)

steverob said:


> From the RideLondon Twitter account just now:
> 
> 
> *BALLOT UPDATE:* Ballot results for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 will start to be revealed next week!
> ...



@themosquitoking you better get a congratulations magazine this year or you will be on the receiving end of a stern wagging finger. You have been warned.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Feb 2017)

A pessimist is never disappointed so i am expecting the commiserations magazine coming through my letterbox for the fourth year running.

I did it last year for a worthy charity, prostate cancer uk but i doubt if i'll be able to go down that route this year.


----------



## jifdave (4 Feb 2017)

So whose going to find the link to check online early this year?


----------



## cliveyp (6 Feb 2017)

Apparently its this one:

www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/consoles/login/

I can't log in, so I'm guessing i'm a 'no' this year. Oddly, it also tells me my username isn't valid when I try to sign in for the Freecycle that i've also registered for, so thats a bit of a bad system IMO.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Feb 2017)

steverob said:


> Anyway, I make it about another two weeks before this thread goes crazy with conspiracy theories about why "X" didn't get a ballot place for the 36th time in a row, even though they'd entered under 4 different addresses with varying estimated times and had paid in advance and had pledged their soul to Cthulhu...


_Iä-R’lyeh! Cthulhu fhtagn! Iä! Iä! _


----------



## jifdave (6 Feb 2017)

cliveyp said:


> Apparently its this one:
> 
> www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/consoles/login/
> 
> I can't log in, so I'm guessing i'm a 'no' this year. Oddly, it also tells me my username isn't valid when I try to sign in for the Freecycle that i've also registered for, so thats a bit of a bad system IMO.


Has anyone been able to log in? They may not have loaded the database yet


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2017)

cliveyp said:


> Apparently its this one:
> 
> www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/consoles/login/
> 
> I can't log in, so I'm guessing i'm a 'no' this year. Oddly, it also tells me my username isn't valid when I try to sign in for the Freecycle that i've also registered for, so thats a bit of a bad system IMO.


Except above it says you won't hear until the 7th at the earliest...and it's the 6th


----------



## cliveyp (6 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Except above it says you won't hear until the 7th at the earliest...and it's the 6th



Didn't make any difference last year from memory....


----------



## cliveyp (6 Feb 2017)

jifdave said:


> Has anyone been able to log in? They may not have loaded the database yet



Someone on Bikeradar apparently managed to do a 'forgotten password', which then allowed him to log in. He then got a '403 error' page. I have tried similar but get no email for the forgotten password.


----------



## HorTs (6 Feb 2017)

I entered the ballot again but have since taken a charity place to raise money for the Royal Society for Blind Children; our little Etta was born in February 2016 and we have since discovered she is blind.

If anyone is thinking of a charity place or considering donating - I would recommend the RSBC - https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Matthew-Wright33


----------



## HorTs (7 Feb 2017)

Did anyone get the magazine today?


----------



## cliveyp (7 Feb 2017)

I wont find out until much later as i'm at work until 8pm tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2017)

HorTs said:


> Did anyone get the magazine today?


No. Did you?


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2017)

Nope, but then I am at work so won't find out until about 8...


----------



## lazybloke (7 Feb 2017)

I've not entered this year but wanted to say Good luck to everyone that has.
I opted for a charity place in the 2016 event, after being unlucky in the ballot (again). I didn't have a particularly early start, the roads were very congested, I had some mechanical issues (including two flats)... but none of that spoiled a fantastic day. The sun, the exhilaration, the crowds, the sense of achievement, the roads cleared of cars, all wonderful. Even the camaraderie was good (I was a solo rider).

Want to do it again now.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Feb 2017)

Yep good luck everyone. Hope me mate got in, has yet to get thru the ballot in 4 attempts so far.


----------



## cliveyp (7 Feb 2017)

I've yet to hear of anyone who received a magazine at all today, so i'm still hopeful....

I've read the rumours about being able to log in to your Realbuzz account and that should tell you, but thats rubbish too I believe. Looks like there's only one sure fire way to know!


----------



## jifdave (8 Feb 2017)

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/pay/

Sneaky rascals... page not active till 13th(when all letters will have been received) 

Waiting on my favourite postie now! 

My brother didn't get in this year


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2017)

but it's not mine, so I won't open it... but the postie appears to have nicked the side. I wonder if that was accidental or curiosity?


----------



## cliveyp (8 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> View attachment 336725
> 
> but it's not mine, so I won't open it... but the postie appears to have nicked the side. I wonder if that was accidental or curiosity?



If last year was anything to go by, the 'Commiserations' magazines were in slightly translucent bags, where the 'Congratulations' were in silver-backed and completely un-see-through bags.


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2017)

cliveyp said:


> If last year was anything to go by, the 'Commiserations' magazines were in slightly translucent bags, where the 'Congratulations' were in silver-backed and completely un-see-through bags.


I probably shouldn't admit this, but a key word of the cover letter in one version might be in red because it's readable through the blue wrapper with a sufficiently powerful LED bike headlight


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2017)

Red is bad or red is good?


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

I didn't get in...phew as I very much doubt I'd have been able to do it anyway. Blue bag although I don't if that means anything

Could be interested in doing the 46 though


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Red is bad or red is good?


Both words might be in red. And it could possibly be a practical joke to mislead scoundrels who try to read other people's post with a bright light. By RL or maybe by me. You'll just not know until an actual addressee gets their post


----------



## SpuddyJones (8 Feb 2017)

I got in - first time I've entered too!


----------



## Ollie W (8 Feb 2017)

3 entries, 3 rejections. Bit bored of seeing that magazine to be honest. Feeling a bit hard done by


----------



## jifdave (8 Feb 2017)

SpuddyJones said:


> I got in - first time I've entered too!


I'm pretty certain this is a bannable offence... moderator?


----------



## HorTs (8 Feb 2017)

SpuddyJones said:


> I got in - first time I've entered too!



I clicked 'like' with a large amount of begrudging.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

Ollie W said:


> 3 entries, 3 rejections. Bit bored of seeing that magazine to be honest. Feeling a bit hard done by


Charity place?


----------



## HorTs (8 Feb 2017)

Ollie W said:


> 3 entries, 3 rejections. Bit bored of seeing that magazine to be honest. Feeling a bit hard done by



I think a lot of people feel like that. I've been rejected 3 times too. This would be the 4th.


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Charity place?


It's possible but not everyone is willing to underwrite the minimum donations amount or bother their friends or prostitute themselves in local media.

Are there still club places this year too?


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> It's possible but not everyone is willing to underwrite the minimum donations amount or bother their friends or prostitute themselves in local media.
> 
> Are there still club places this year too?


Hence the question mark 

No idea on club places, I don't ride in a club, never have, never will


----------



## HorTs (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Charity place?



That's what I did in the end.

VICTA offer places for £25 with a £400 min fund raise. Plus the £25 counts towards your total, so you 'only' need to raise £375. http://www.victa.org.uk/ridelondon-surrey-100/


----------



## HorTs (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I am hoping not to get a place as I have volunteered to help at the start of LEL and it clashes.



Would you defer it for a year if you get it?


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

HorTs said:


> Would you defer it for a year if you get it?


You do have to pay twice in that scenario, I had to defer my 2014 place to 2015


----------



## HorTs (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> You do have to pay twice in that scenario, I had to defer my 2014 place to 2015



Blimey, that seems harsh.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

HorTs said:


> Blimey, that seems harsh.


Why, if you don't take the place, no one else can and costs still need to be covered regardless 

I should get my 2014 fee back when the injury claim eventually settles (the reason why I pulled out)


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Hence the question mark
> 
> No idea on club places, I don't ride in a club, never have, never will


I think there are club entries again, that's how I got in last year. Clubs obviously have to apply soon, no guarantee they get a place though, ours last year was a 4 person mixed team, although there is no obligation to ride as a team. Still costs the same too.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I am hoping not to get a place as I have volunteered to help at the start of LEL and it clashes.


I'm sure LEL would work around you if had to change your volunteering dates. Even provide you with train fare to another control, IIRC.


----------



## HorTs (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Why, if you don't take the place, no one else can and costs still need to be covered regardless
> 
> I should get my 2014 fee back when the injury claim eventually settles (the reason why I pulled out)



I would have thought that if you defer your place they would be able to offer it to someone else for that year. If thats not the case then I guess its fair that you be changed.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

HorTs said:


> I would have thought that if you defer your place they would be able to offer it to someone else for that year. If thats not the case then I guess its fair that you be changed.


Nope, doesn't work that way, presumably would simply be too much admin and potentially at the last minute. I deferred in June IIRC on surgeon's strong advice


----------



## rb58 (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> No I shall sell it to anyone who is *prepared to look like me for a 48 hour period*.


A touch harsh :-)


----------



## Nomadski (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> I didn't get in...phew as I very much doubt I'd have been able to do it anyway. Blue bag although I don't if that means anything
> 
> Could be interested in doing the 46 though



Got my Congrats magazine in the same blue bag. The red writing says Congratulations so definitely good!


----------



## Markymark (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> No I shall sell it to anyone who is prepared to look like me for a 48 hour period.


System crash:

Too

Many

Jokes


----------



## jifdave (8 Feb 2017)

Some sort of admin error with mine. 

I entered under my personal email, work email and my wife's email address. 

Got 6 rejections just to rub it in!


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2017)

jifdave said:


> Some sort of admin error with mine.
> 
> I entered under my personal email, work email and my wife's email address.
> 
> ...



I believe that is known as 'just deserts'.


----------



## Markymark (8 Feb 2017)

jifdave said:


> Some sort of admin error with mine.
> 
> I entered under my personal email, work email and my wife's email address.
> 
> ...


What a waste because someone cheated the system.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2017)

Markymark said:


> What a waste because someone cheated the system.


Aren't all the commiseration magazines a waste? Go on, who has actually read theirs?


----------



## dickyknees (8 Feb 2017)

I entered as usual but this year I didn't make any organise any accommodation as I was sure I wouldn't get in on the third time of asking. 

Well blow me I'm in!


----------



## Lee_M (8 Feb 2017)

rejected. maybe I'll just hang around hackney marshes and join the route anyway :-)


----------



## Simontm (8 Feb 2017)

Bugger...


----------



## dickyknees (8 Feb 2017)

Simontm said:


> View attachment 336745
> 
> 
> Bugger...



My thoughts exactly and I have the Velothon Wales at the beginning of July


----------



## Paul139 (8 Feb 2017)

Well,for the fourth time, rejected. That's it,I give up.I shall just have to watch the countless celebs on the telly telling me what an awesome experience it is and how, if you do any one event, this is the one. 
Hope it rains.


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2017)

Lee_M said:


> rejected. maybe I'll just hang around hackney marshes and join the route anyway :-)


Actually, I suspect it's possible but not there. I didn't because they've actually closed the roads and I think there's plenty of fun riding routes created by the road closures anyway (as well as a few horrible ones created by motorists trying to flout the closures and causing jams). The free cycle the day before is fun too. The only bit I'm at all jealous of is riding stretches like Limehouse link where cycling is banned otherwise.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Feb 2017)

Blimey been refused every year so far. Very surprised to get this through the door today.


----------



## benb (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> No I shall sell it to anyone who is prepared to look like me for a 48 hour period.



No one is that desperate.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Feb 2017)

A daft question but can anyone remember how much it is ? Can't find it in the letter. Or on the googleings The £40-50 iirc ?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2017)

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/about/faqs/

£69


----------



## User482 (8 Feb 2017)

No dice. Which, as I couldn't do it anyway, is not terribly disappointing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Feb 2017)

Yep rejected for the fourth time.

Did it last year for charity but i only work at a small place so can't expect everyone to cough up this year.

Expected it but still feel a little bit disappointed.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2017)

A no for me too. Not sure what to do now, maybe a charity place..


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> A no for me too. Not sure what to do now, maybe a charity place..



The London Ditchling Devil


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

Yep no joy, did it last year as a club entry, applied through the ballot this year.
Injured anyway, probably a blessing.
Club will probably get a team entry again to which loads of people will say "yes I'm interested" only to vaporise when they actually have to put pen to paper so to speak (like last year). If I'm fit, maybe I'll put myself forward again if they are looking for riders.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

dickyknees said:


> I entered as usual but this year I didn't make any organise any accommodation as I was sure I wouldn't get in on the third time of asking.
> 
> Well blow me I'm in!


Maybe someone who booked a room in hope could let you have it?


----------



## dickyknees (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Maybe someone who booked a room in hope could let you have it?



Good idea.

Any offers?


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

dickyknees said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Any offers?


Presumably you've had a look? Maybe see if anything is available? I stayed in the Travelodge in Barking in 2015, a nice 30 minute warm up to the start and under £100


----------



## dickyknees (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Presumably you've had a look? Maybe see if anything is available? I stayed in the Travelodge in Barking in 2015, a nice 30 minute warm up to the start and under £100



Sorted thank you. Got a place down by the river near the London ExCel. Handy for registration!


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

I see in the magazine there's a charity where you only need raise £250, not bad.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> I see in the magazine there's a charity where you only need raise £250, not bad.


That's fine if it's a charity you have some affinity to presumably! I wouldn't ask people to sponsor me to ride for a charity of little to no interest or resonance just so I could have an enjoyable day out on my bike


----------



## Nomadski (8 Feb 2017)

Well my mate has got another Commiserations magazine to add to his collection. That's 4 for him now.


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Feb 2017)

I'm in! First time through the ballot

Hopefully I'll stay injury free this year!?

my back, knee and hamstring are all abit dodgy!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> And if you are comfortable with continuing the spread of the notion that cycling is something people do for charity, as opposed to an everyday activity for getting about.



It could be both?


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm in! First time through the ballet!
> 
> Hopefully I'll stay injury free this year!?
> 
> my back, knee and hamstring are all abit dodgy!


Better work hard with that cycling physio  She has lots of experience getting crocked cyclists into shape for events


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> And if you are comfortable with continuing the spread of the notion that cycling is something people do for charity, as opposed to an everyday activity for getting about.


It's just a ticket to do the ride, it doesn't have to mean anything.
There's enough charity's jumping on the bandwagon these days, I wonder how many places are allocated to them?
If a charity gets a few quid out of it it's win win isn't it?


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Better work hard with that cycling physio  She has lots of experience getting crocked cyclists into shape for events


What's up with the hamstring? I'm currently suffering myself - upper tendonopathy left leg.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> What's up with the hamstring? I'm currently suffering myself - upper tendonopathy left leg.


DK ask @Rustybucket !!


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> It's just a ticket to do the ride, it doesn't have to mean anything.
> There's enough charity's jumping on the bandwagon these days, I wonder how many places are allocated to them?
> If a charity gets a few quid out of it it's win win isn't it?


Depends if friends and family are ok to support a random charity so one can have fun riding...or you can pay the £250 yourself to ride I guess


----------



## GM (8 Feb 2017)

It's a no from me, again!


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2017)

I'm nothing if not consistent. 

No again.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> DK ask @Rustybucket !!


Apologies. Clicked reply to the wrong post.


----------



## DazC (8 Feb 2017)

Forth straight "commiserations"


----------



## toffee (8 Feb 2017)

Bugger got in. However Mrs T didn't 

To make matters worse I can't do it because we had to rearrange our LEJOG because of my holiday at work and we will be half way up the country on the 30th


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Depends if friends and family are ok to support a random charity so one can have fun riding...or you can pay the £250 yourself to ride I guess


I don't believe everyone will have affinities with the same charity! Some of my friends may have lost someone to cancer, some to Alzheimer's etc or whatever.
Would it be ok if I didn't have fun riding?
Surely charities are all random.
I could do it for the "Dogs trust" coz I like dogs.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> I don't believe everyone will have affinities with the same charity! Some of my friends may have lost someone to cancer, some to Alzheimer's etc or whatever.
> Would it be ok if I didn't have fun riding?
> Surely charities are all random.
> I could do it for the "Dogs trust" coz I like dogs.


Enjoy

You never said which charity. If I am going to raise money, it needs to be a charity that means something to me and probably those I am asking for cash


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> If a charity gets a few quid out of it it's win win isn't it?


I agree with what I think @User was getting it: it's not a win for society if the charity gets that few quid by portraying straightforward cycling in local media as an extreme sport done only by freaks worthy of funding, is it? At least when my local group goes cycling to raise money, we're doing it in unusual ways like fancy dress or wearing wellies...

Edit: if it's just a straightforward "Jane has never cycled more than 40 miles in a day and is now attempting the 100 which will be a bit of a stretch with some effort over time" that's just about OK, of course, but I'm less keen when it's someone who's done several centuries because that's when charity press teams seem to fall back on "cycling is really really hard so give this freak your money" stories. It's better when the ride gets linked to some other fundraising events like concerts, which I've seen done.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I agree with what I think @User was getting it: it's not a win for society if the charity gets that few quid by portraying straightforward cycling in local media as an extreme sport done only by freaks worthy of funding, is it? At least when my local group goes cycling to raise money, we're doing it in unusual ways like fancy dress or wearing wellies...


Closing the roads around London and getting a zillion people on bikes together is a tad unusual. And riding a ton isn't all _that_ straightforward.

And if they'd let me in I might have considered wearing wellies. But they didn't. Again.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I agree with what I think @User was getting it: it's not a win for society if the charity gets that few quid by portraying straightforward cycling in local media as an extreme sport done only by freaks worthy of funding, is it? At least when my local group goes cycling to raise money, we're doing it in unusual ways like fancy dress or wearing wellies...
> 
> Edit: if it's just a straightforward "Jane has never cycled more than 40 miles in a day and is now attempting the 100 which will be a bit of a stretch with some effort over time" that's just about OK, of course, but I'm less keen when it's someone who's done several centuries because that's when charity press teams seem to fall back on "cycling is really really hard so give this freak your money" stories. It's better when the ride gets linked to some other fundraising events like concerts, which I've seen done.


Fancy dress or wearing wellies? Jeez you really live life on the edge don't you?

Is it out of order for runners in the London marathon to do it for charity then?


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2017)

Another fail. I don't think I can con people into sponsoring me again, so I am out. VeloBrum it is then.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Feb 2017)

Gutted for all cyclechatters who didn't get in. Especially those with a history of missing out.


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 Feb 2017)

I am in! Looking forward to riding my first ton + 14 miles. Got my hotel sorted, just need to work out how to get down from Durham.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Feb 2017)

Much to my surprise I'm in, having c*cked up my entry last year (got a place for the second year running, but then went on a 4-week holiday and managed to miss the payment deadline).

Son had a place last year but had to defer due to illness, so hopefully we'll be riding together this time.

Can anyone suggest a suitable 100km Audax (Berks/Bucks/Oxon, preferably) to do as part of our training programme ?


----------



## steverob (8 Feb 2017)

Commiserations Mag waiting for me when I got home. Record is now one success vs three rejections, so I can't really complain given it's meant to be somthing like a 1 in 5 chance of getting in at best.

Will enter the 46 ballot as well, just because I can.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Gutted for all cyclechatters who didn't get in. Especially those with a history of missing out.


Awwww


----------



## steverob (8 Feb 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Can anyone suggest a suitable 100km Audax (Berks/Bucks/Oxon, preferably) to do as part of our training programme ?



While it's not an Audax, the Tour de Vale in central Bucks is just over 100k and about 6/7 weeks before RideLondon if that's of any use. It's my local sportive that I enjoy taking part in most years, so I feel I should try to promote it!


----------



## philk56 (8 Feb 2017)

Fourth rejection out of five for me. Took a charity place last year but won't bother this year.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Feb 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Can anyone suggest a suitable 100km Audax (Berks/Bucks/Oxon, preferably) to do as part of our training programme ?


Well, here are all the 100km audaxes in April, May, June and July in the South East.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/?From=...t_min=100&Dist_max=Only&Aaa=&Region=southeast

"AA" means lumpier, but I bet they are all good.


----------



## StuAff (8 Feb 2017)

I was turned down yet again. What a surprise.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Feb 2017)

Conspiracy theory time. Could it be the Fridays connection?

Dum dum dummmm


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Is it out of order for runners in the London marathon to do it for charity then?


I think it depends on the runner, but it probably is out of order for anyone who runs marathons anyway and is basically getting mugs to fund their participation fee to London Marathon Events Ltd - my thinking is broadly similar to this old discussion about sponsored cycling.



Dogtrousers said:


> Closing the roads around London and getting a zillion people on bikes together is a tad unusual.


Maybe, but there's far more people cycling on closed roads at the Freecycle than in the 100, though!



Dogtrousers said:


> And riding a ton isn't all _that_ straightforward.


It depends, but it's also not all that difficult as even chronically-ill people do it!



Dogtrousers said:


> And if they'd let me in I might have considered wearing wellies. But they didn't. Again.


Awwww... you could still ride in wellies to raise money for the RNLI's Mayday appeal in May... with us or hold your own event. Even for most experienced cyclists, riding 20-35 miles with rubber rhythmically slapping one's shins and calves is quite an unusual experience...


----------



## cliveyp (9 Feb 2017)

It's a no for me too. Second year of entry, one in, one out, so I can't really grumble.

We're down there anyway as we're doing the Freecycle. Not sure if I should try for the 46 or just stay with the family....


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Feb 2017)

I tried to get over the disappointment by riding sections of the route on Zwift this morning - it did not work.


----------



## TheJDog (9 Feb 2017)

4/5 rejections for me now 

I'll probably enter the 46 to try to get some sort of a medal.


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Feb 2017)

Its a no for me again so 3 out of 3 rejections and a no for my lad on his first attempt. Good to see him keeping up the family tradition.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2017)

TheJDog said:


> I'll probably enter the 46 to try to get some sort of a medal.


If you don't get into that, I'm pretty sure you could gatecrash the finish section (heck, a guy in cinelli top tagged onto the back of the pro race last year somehow!) or just hang around the exit at the top of Constitution Hill with a sign begging for a medal - I suspect someone will be doing it for the unusual ride and isn't fussed about collecting their second bit of tat. (runs and hides)


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2017)

toffee said:


> Bugger got in. However Mrs T didn't


That's what tandems are for.


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Conspiracy theory time. Could it be the Fridays connection?
> 
> Dum dum dummmm


We have a deferred place from last year, so no.

I hope there's a mag waiting when I get home tomorrow, since we've both paid for it. I also hope I can get some fitness back!


----------



## Dec66 (10 Feb 2017)

A big no for me this year.

Last year I got in on the ballot but offered my services to Mencap, maybe they'll return the favour...


----------



## Kestevan (10 Feb 2017)

No joy for us... both got the rejection letter/magazine this morning.


----------



## TheJDog (10 Feb 2017)

My brother lives in Birmingham and he and his wife are doing the Brum thing, so (after a conveniently timed reminder from them) I will do that as a substitute.


----------



## srw (10 Feb 2017)

srw said:


> We have a deferred place from last year, so no.
> 
> I hope there's a mag waiting when I get home tomorrow, since we've both paid for it. I also hope I can get some fitness back!


The mag has arrived. It's got 16-week training programmes in it, and there are 24 weeks to go. Since we both know something about riding a bike that probably indicates enough time to get decently fit.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Feb 2017)

I have applied every year and this year is finally a YES!
Just need to sort out a hotel now


----------



## DaveReading (10 Feb 2017)

I'm sure this comes up every year, though this is the first time I've had to think about it - what's the conventional wisdom about how best to rendezvous and ride with others who have different start times ?

I think I remember reading that the organisers were understandably not keen on people hanging around at the start, or even within the first few miles, waiting for their mates. Would somewhere like Richmond Park be a better bet ?


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2017)

I met my friend at Cannon Street station in 2015. Easy peasy. Her start was around 20 mins ahead of mine. She simply waited. Neither of us was fussed about time, just getting across the line before the broom wagon 

They do change the route so check Cannon St is still on it


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Feb 2017)

I will be driving down from Middlesbrough. I can pick someone up on route and drop them off at the Excel on Saturday if anyone needs a lift. Bike will go on the roof.


----------



## DaveyM (11 Feb 2017)

I need advice, I can't find a hotel that's close, is it possible to stay further out (Dartford) and use the dockland rail?
I am traveling from Newcastle and don't know central London but I have been to Dartford for work a good few times.
I would appreciate any thoughts


----------



## srw (11 Feb 2017)

DaveyM said:


> I need advice, I can't find a hotel that's close, is it possible to stay further out (Dartford) and use the dockland rail?
> I am traveling from Newcastle and don't know central London but I have been to Dartford for work a good few times.
> I would appreciate any thoughts


In a word, no. Taking a bike on the DLR at any time is tricky; very early on a Sunday morning on a day when there are thousands of cyclists trying to get to the Olympic Park is not going to work. In your circumstances I'd either bring a friend to act as your chauffeur or else link up with a forum member who's coming from the same part of the country as you (see the post immediately above yours....)

London is a city with thousands upon thousands of hotel rooms near the centre. This size of event won't go anywhere close to filling them up.


----------



## DaveyM (11 Feb 2017)

Thanks.

I can get a room about 4 miles away, but not sure about cycling through the city. 
I am already travelling down with a mate who got a place too.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Feb 2017)

DaveyM said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can get a room about 4 miles away, but not sure about cycling through the city.
> I am already travelling down with a mate who got a place too.


Don't worry about the cycling. It's very, very easy.

Well, until you get near the Olympic Park, then it gets interesting.

I rode to the start and back from the finish, from and to West Wickham the last couple of years, probably 14 or 15 miles each way. No issues. If you're coming from south of the river, you'll love the ride through the Blackwall Tunnel.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

DaveyM said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can get a room about 4 miles away, but not sure about cycling through the city.
> I am already travelling down with a mate who got a place too.


There's really little traffic that early in the morning on Sunday
Where's the hotel? It's all flat that close, 4 miles, 20 mins, nice warm up

Getting back to your car or a railway station afterwards will be significantly busier


----------



## DaveReading (11 Feb 2017)

DaveyM said:


> I can get a room about 4 miles away, but not sure about cycling through the city.



At that time on a Sunday morning traffic is relatively light. And you won't get lost - any group that you see of half-a-dozen cyclists or more will be heading to the Olympic Park. Just make sure you know which is your start zone and follow the signs.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Where's the hotel? It's all flat that close, 4 miles, 20 mins, nice warm up


Allow 40 minutes due to congestion of cyclists, though.

CS2 is open for cycling to the start, plus there'll be so many it'll occupy the left carriageway lane too, but the city centre section of CS3 will be unavailable if it's still on the route.

On waiting for friends... they really don't like you to stop until after the Limehouse link tunnels because official and team vehicles for the later race will driving along the course plus riders won't have started to stretch out much yet before then.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Allow 40 minutes due to congestion of cyclists, though.
> 
> CS2 is open for cycling to the start, plus there'll be so many it'll occupy the left carriageway lane too, but the city centre section of CS3 will be unavailable if it's still on the route.
> 
> On waiting for friends... they really don't like you to stop until after the Limehouse link tunnels because official and team vehicles for the later race will driving along the course plus riders won't have started to stretch out much yet before then.


Took us under 30 mins from Barking to the zones. 6 miles, we weren't fast. No congestion from traffic or cyclists anywhere


----------



## Rustybucket (11 Feb 2017)

It's easy to cycle in, once you get about 5 miles out just follow all the other cyclists. There's also loads of signposts to the start. I cycled in and home from Staines 2 years ago!


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Took us under 30 mins from Barking to the zones. 6 miles, we weren't fast. No congestion from traffic or cyclists anywhere


Definitely was busy from the city. Guess it's different from other directions!


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

We don't know where he's cycling from. It may not be the City of London proper, but the city, a big place


----------



## DaveyM (11 Feb 2017)

Thanks again

Managed to find a hotel in tower hamlet now. Bit closer and looks easy to get to the start from there. Just need to work out what to do with the car now


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

DaveyM said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Managed to find a hotel in tower hamlet now. Bit closer and looks easy to get to the start from there. Just need to work out what to do with the car now


Leave it at home, take the train, book in advance  no hideous long Sunday evening drive after a day of cycling


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Feb 2017)

I will be cycling in from the Travelodge in Woolwich.

Can anyone recommend anywhere open early enough that I can stop and pick breakfast up on route.


----------



## Lee gg (11 Feb 2017)

chris harte said:


> I will be cycling in from the Travelodge in Woolwich.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anywhere open early enough that I can stop and pick breakfast up on route.


24 hour cafe opposite Liverpool Street station, it's small so don't think a bike will fit as well.


----------



## Lee gg (11 Feb 2017)

Got confirmation I'm in this year's prudential 100 mile ride this year.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2017)

chris harte said:


> Can anyone recommend anywhere open early enough that I can stop and pick breakfast up on route.


I can't 

Do you have your start time yet? That would factor recommendations.

There will be places open, but finding the ultimate it would help others (not me) to know what time.

BTW, travelodge have a perfectly decent breakfast bag for £3 or close.



Lee gg said:


> 24 hour cafe opposite Liverpool Street station, it's small so don't think a bike will fit as well.



Is it worth going 6 miles out of your way for? (Woolwich to QE Park, 6 miles. Via Liverpool Street, 12 miles)


----------



## Dec66 (11 Feb 2017)

chris harte said:


> I will be cycling in from the Travelodge in Woolwich.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anywhere open early enough that I can stop and pick breakfast up on route.


Woolwich MaccyD's is 24/7.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

chris harte said:


> I will be cycling in from the Travelodge in Woolwich.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anywhere open early enough that I can stop and pick breakfast up on route.


Does the room have a kettle? Couple of pots of instant porridge (there are even unsweetened ones now) and banana. What we did at the TL in Barking. Couldn't stomach a fry up at that time!


----------



## Lee gg (11 Feb 2017)

DaveyM said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Managed to find a hotel in tower hamlet now. Bit closer and looks easy to get to the start from there. Just need to work out what to do with the car now


Park on Sunday all day free at Finsbury square (old Street) 4 miles from the start and same from the finish. Also few minutes from tower hamlets.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2017)

@DaveyM 
Be aware that lots of the roads in the City will be closed for the rides on Saturday and Sunday, so some parts will be tough to access. I can't imagine you'll be wanting to find parking away from the Olympic Park before the ride and then have to navigate back when roads are closed. You could have a 6am start time. 
You might just be able to leave your car where you are staying and the go back afterwards...ask them what parking there is close by, could be free from Saturday eve and all day Sunday 
Or take the train to/from London


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

chris harte said:


> I will be cycling in from the Travelodge in Woolwich.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anywhere open early enough that I can stop and pick breakfast up on route.


Bacon butties, bought the night before.

Or wait till you get to the start - they usually lay on coffee and pancake vans, and some start zones may even have something more substantial available.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

srw said:


> Bacon butties, bought the night before.
> 
> Or wait till you get to the start - they usually lay on coffee and pancake vans, and some start zones may even have something more substantial available.


I'd go with the instant porridge cup idea rather than cold bacon sarnie. It looks like there's lights on in Westfield, including the Chestnut Plaza food area but I don't know if anyone there's serving food. There's a coffee+waffles truck about 5m50 in:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaPzZXmhHtY


----------



## cliveyp (13 Feb 2017)

I seems to remember there being a couple of butty wagon places at the start last year, opposite the bag drop off


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2017)

Just as I was forgetting about my latest rejection magazine, they decided to rub it in a bit with an email entitled "*2017 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 UK Straight Rejected*"

_We regret to advise you that your application to participate in the 2017 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 has been unsuccessful. Yadda yadda yadda._

It's the email title that gets me. "Straight Rejected" No messing around. We rejected you straight away. We saw you coming, chum.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's the email title that gets me. "Straight Rejected" No messing around. We rejected you straight away. We saw you coming, chum.


I think that's a classic example of "jargon incontinence" where internal jargon accidentally escapes into public-facing communcations. Now, who wants to be the first to reply and complain that they've no idea whether you're straight or not?


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> "jargon incontinence"


Love it


----------



## jefmcg (14 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Love it


Famous example, Dear Rich Bastard


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2017)

No luck here for the 5th time. How do these celeb types get in every year??


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2017)

Paulus said:


> No luck here for the 5th time. How do these celeb types get in every year??


By being celebs...and there are probably only a handful out of the 24k when all is said and done. Still charity places if you want to go that route


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Feb 2017)

Anyone got a place?

I've received a successful letter, and also a commiseration (!)

Assuming they've made a mistake on the commiseration I'm trying to decide whether to ride or defer a year, or just cancel it.

I know a couple of guys who have done it, one as a corporate team the other with a big group of friends - for me I think I'll be on me todd...

I seem to recall that you want to get out early ahead of the mob - Id be averaging at about 25-30kph at a decent effort maybe faster if I tried to really burn it up with a chain gang.

Anyone else in?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2017)

Head on over to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2017-anyone.204814/

Its all happening there.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Head on over to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2017-anyone.204814/
> 
> Its all happening there.


Searched it before posting found nothing posted in the last two months...


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2017)

Last post was a week ago. Lots of people being glum and resentful at having been rejected ... again.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Feb 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Anyone got a place?
> 
> I've received a successful letter, and also a commiseration (!)
> 
> ...


Did it last year, don't cancel, just do it, you won't get a choice on your start time, that will be given to you. Mega event worth doing particularly as you got a place which it seems is as rare as hens teeth. It doesn't matter if your on your own, probably better in fact as you won't have anyone to keep up with or wait for.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Mega event worth doing particularly as you got a place which it seems is as rare as hens teeth.


Odds are roughly 2-1 against getting a place IIRC, so not exactly!



Justinslow said:


> It doesn't matter if your on your own, probably better in fact as you won't have anyone to keep up with or wait for.


If it's the same as last year, any supporters can follow you on the rider tracker website. Just don't let them expect to ride quickly through Vauxhall to go between viewing points, as motorists will probably be causing jams and crashes trying to ignore the road closure signs there, near the middle of a run of eight closed or local-access-only bridges from Westminster to Putney.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Feb 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Did it last year, don't cancel, just do it, you won't get a choice on your start time, that will be given to you. Mega event worth doing particularly as you got a place which it seems is as rare as hens teeth. It doesn't matter if your on your own, probably better in fact as you won't have anyone to keep up with or wait for.



Yeah that's the attitude I had when I signed up but I've got a personal matter to deal with that's making me want to put it off.

Also, now I'm thinking of some of the hassle you can get caught up in. I should be in pretty good shape if I don't ruin myself at IMUK two weeks before, and if I get a clear run I might put the hammer down.

100TT on a roadie might be fun.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

You have to pay twice if you defer if the cost is a consideration

Unless you get a very early start time, you're pretty unlikely to get a clear run


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> You have to pay twice if you defer if the cost is a consideration


Sounds like the usual ripoff race organisers get away with. Seems to be part and parcel of events these days.

Although I don't actually know the cost, now you mention it.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Sounds like the usual ripoff race organisers get away with. Seems to be part and parcel of events these days.
> 
> Although I don't actually know the cost, now you mention it.


£68 I think


----------



## Ride2017 (22 Feb 2017)

Paulus said:


> No luck here for the 5th time. How do these celeb types get in every year??


Same way as Oxford and Cambridge always seem to get to the final of the boat race..... fishy


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Feb 2017)

There is a category for celebs. Someone must hold the a,b,c,d and e lists somewhere. Noticed when searching for a mate Jodie Kidd did it in 2016. I didn't recognise any others.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2017)

I'm pleased to have got a place in the ballot at the fifth time of asking. Surprisingly five club mates have also got through in the ballot which considering none of us knew the others had entered is very lucky. A couple of others have gone for charity places.

We've been able to book double rooms, cancelable, at a Travelodge 15 minutes away for £100/night and stay Saturday and Sunday before driving home Monday. We're looking for an Airbnb as a possible alternative.

I'm not sure about riding together and won't suggest it but would if others want to do so. Our experience is varied and I want to give this my best shot. Our club ethos is never to leave a friend and I know we'd carry that in to Ride London. On this one occasion, while I know I won't break records, I want to ride alone to see what I can achieve.


----------



## rvw (10 Mar 2017)

@srw and I have our tandem place deferred from last year but I heard today that the Children's Cancer and Leukaemia Group (www.cclg.org.uk) have 5 places still to fill. (Declaration of interest - I'm one of their trustees.) They are asking £25 entrance fee and minimum sponsorship of £500 BUT they've been told that they will not be able to defer their places so the sponsorship is negotiable.

I know plenty of folk don't want to go down the charity route, and that's fine: however, I did say I would pass the word around, so that's what I'm doing!


----------



## jefmcg (16 May 2017)

I thought I would flag up a post from another thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/prudential-ridelondon-surrey-100.218470/

It's a tiny charity that apparently only had two entrants and one of them has been forced out by the illness, so I would imagine they are at risk of losing money overall. They only have one place to fill.


----------



## Nomadski (30 May 2017)

For anyone, like me, who has missed a few RideLondon shirts or bibs because the ExCel runs out of them by mid Friday afternoon, Evans Cycles are selling the tops and bibs as well as socks and caps on their website.

Everything is available now, bar the bibs which are available for preorder for early next month.

IMO the bibs and shirts look fab, although I have no idea what kind of quality to expect from Kalf, nor their fit size compared to DHB / Sportful etc.

https://www.evanscycles.com/kalf_b/ride_london-model_family


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2017)

We're apparently in the 9:12 start wave. Although since our rider numbers are not nice and close to each other we hope nothing's gone wrong since they confirmed our tandem place at the start of the year....


----------



## Simontm (21 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the pointer @srw 
As I was saying -ahem- elsewhere
Got my start time, a ridiculously late 8:44. Not worried about the cut offs, more the traffic and the greater chance of getting caught in log jams etc. Not sure why so late considering my estimate is an hour quicker than 2015 but the start time is now an hour later


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Jun 2017)

Just received my start details:
Start Area: Green
Wave: F
Start time: 07.36

Anyone else starting around this time ?

I reckon the start time allocation is random - I put down the same estimated ride time as last year and got a start time an hour earlier !


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jun 2017)

Ive got a 7.28 start time which is the latest start time I've been given so far in RideLondon.


----------



## mjr (21 Jun 2017)

They are starting the final 100s later than last year. I don't know how it compares to 2015 or earlier.

I just did the calculations for someone and if you do the speed needed to reach the Mall before the half five cut off then you shouldn't get cut at any of the earlier ones either.


----------



## DaveReading (21 Jun 2017)

Simontm said:


> Got my start time, a ridiculously late 8:44. Not worried about the cut offs, more the traffic and the greater chance of getting caught in log jams etc. Not sure why so late considering my estimate is an hour quicker than 2015 but the start time is now an hour later



I had 8:58 last time out (two years ago) and I had similar concerns, but turned out not to be an issue. This year I've got a start 30 minutes earlier.

Incidentally can anyone suggest a suitable point to wait for someone who has a start 44 time minutes later? I'd prefer to go slowly for the first 15-20 miles and then stop and wait, rather than anywhere closer to the start, so maybe somewhere with a bit of off-road space between Chiswick and Richmond?


----------



## Simontm (21 Jun 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I had 8:58 last time out (two years ago) and I had similar concerns, but turned out not to be an issue. This year I've got a start 30 minutes earlier.
> 
> Incidentally can anyone suggest a suitable point to wait for someone who has a start 44 time minutes later? I'd prefer to go slowly for the first 15-20 miles and then stop and wait, rather than anywhere closer to the start, so maybe somewhere with a bit of off-road space between Chiswick and Richmond?


Just before Chiswick Bridge there's a turn off to the left that may suffice?


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jun 2017)

Simontm said:


> Just before Chiswick Bridge there's a turn off to the left that may suffice?



That looks perfect, thanks.


----------



## HorTs (22 Jun 2017)

Start Area: *Yellow*
Wave: *C*
Wave Load opening time: *05:20*
Wave Load closing time: *06:00*
Start Time: *06:40*


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Jun 2017)

I haven't had anything through yet! Do you get the information in a magazine?


----------



## DaveReading (22 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> I haven't had anything through yet! Do you get the information in a magazine?



No, you should receive an email headed "Action Required: Your Start Wave and Transport Options". Check your spam folder.


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2017)

Nice early start for me. Going to be in the pub early.
Rider Number (Bib Number): 25355
Start Area: Blue
Wave: B
Wave Load opening time: 04:40
Wave Load closing time: 05:20
Start Time: 05:52


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2017)

Paulus said:


> No luck here for the 5th time. How do these celeb types get in every year??



The theory behind freebie entries for celebs and media is that they earn their place by generating publicity for the ride.

Although, tbh, if there's one cycling event that doesn't actually _need_ any more publicity...


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2017)

derrick said:


> Wave Load opening time: 04:40


 Earliest I've heard yet. Are you fast or (un)lucky?


----------



## rugby bloke (22 Jun 2017)

derrick said:


> Wave Load opening time: 04:40


Hardly seems worth going to bed !


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Jun 2017)

I am in black, wave c 6:00-6:45 for a 7:32 start.

Looking forward to the ferry back from Blackfriars pier to Woolwich.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> I am in black, wave c 6:00-6:45 for a 7:32 start.



I'm Black, Wave B, 7.24 start. Do wave as you overtake me.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2017)

My start time is 8.04 - I had expected and hoped for a much earlier time.

It seems the older riders, I'm 63, are put towards the back to avoid us blocking the road? I thought it would be the reverse to make sure we get round in time - not that this is a problem for me!!! Or is it entirely random.

What are the chances of sneaking in earlier? I have a friend who claims he did so two years ago simply by holding his hdlmet over his number. What happens if one gets caught?


----------



## slycle (23 Jun 2017)

PaulSB said:


> What are the chances of sneaking in earlier? I have a friend who claims he did so two years ago simply by holding his hdlmet over his number. What happens if one gets caught?



There's one person standing at the entrance of each pen containing a thousand or so people. You can just ride past them, they might mention you're in the wrong pen but they're not going to chase you in and drag you out. There's no security to speak of. Once you're in the pen, you're in the pen.


----------



## slycle (23 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> I just did the calculations for someone and if you do the speed needed to reach the Mall before the half five cut off then you shouldn't get cut at any of the earlier ones either.



Not quite, the first cut off is quite aggressive for the late starters. It's 27 miles in, and you need to be there by 10:50 making it 1hr50 for 9am starters. That means you need to do the first 27 miles @ 15mph, whilst you only need to average 12mph to get around the whole course in 8.5 hours.

That said, if you can't do the first 27 miles @ 15mph, where it's fast and flat, you'd probably be slower than 12mph overall when you include the hills.

For anyone worried about their current speeds in training, you've obviously still got a bit of time to improve, but note that the closed roads will be worth around 1mph, and the adrenaline from the event will boost you another 1mph.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> training



wossat?


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> Not quite, the first cut off is quite aggressive for the late starters. It's 27 miles in, and you need to be there by 10:50 making it 1hr50 for 9am starters.


Oh dear - I've now found three pages on the website giving different times at the first cut-off for the 100: 10:50, 11:00 and 11:10.  Does anyone know which is official and current for this year?



slycle said:


> That said, if you can't do the first 27 miles @ 15mph, where it's fast and flat, you'd probably be slower than 12mph overall when you include the hills.


Yes, unless you have to make an unplanned stop - stay away from the kerbs, folks!

Also, I think solving 100 / ( t + 8½ ) = 27 / ( t + 1⅚ ) for t, the number of hours before 9am of your start time, means if you've a start time before about 8:20, then the speed needed to make even a 10:50 first cut falls below the speed needed to finish in time.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> Not quite, the first cut off is quite aggressive for the late starters. It's 27 miles in, and you need to be there by 10:50 making it 1hr50 for 9am starters.



And there are waves starting later than than, I know someone who has a 9:12 start.


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Jun 2017)

From the last wave you would need to average 14.09mph to beat the first cut off at Hampton Court and then average 12.82mph between there and Newlands Corner.
Dropping to 11.81mph to Westcott, to 11.11mph to leatherhead, then increasing slightly through to 11.76mph to finish on the Mall.

If you are one of the slower riders you start later so as not to create a jam with the faster riders who will be starting earlier. Makes no sense to me! Presume it is because the tv crews will want time to set up on the mall to film all the feel good stuff for charity and good to ratings.


----------



## slycle (23 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> From the last wave you would need to average 14.09mph to beat the first cut off at Hampton Court



What time do you see the cutoff being? According to this it's 10:50am - https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/rider-info/slower-cyclists/ - with those who arrive after 11am being withdrawn from the event entirely.

With the last wave starting at 9:15am this means those people need to average 17.05mph to Hampton Court, dropping down to 14.73mph for those starting at 9am. It's going to be very tight for a lot of people starting after 8:45ish.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> With the last wave starting at 9:15am this means those people need to average 17.05mph to Hampton Court



That's just plain ridiculous and, more to the point, directly contradicts the statement (on the same page) that diversions will only be mandatory for "cyclists travelling slower than the eight-and-a-half-hour time limit" (i.e. just under 12mph, though granted most riders will complete the early, flat part of the course faster than their overall average speed)..


----------



## mjr (24 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> What time do you see the cutoff being? According to this it's 10:50am - https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/rider-info/slower-cyclists/ - with those who arrive after 11am being withdrawn from the event entirely.
> 
> With the last wave starting at 9:15am this means those people need to average 17.05mph to Hampton Court, dropping down to 14.73mph for those starting at 9am. It's going to be very tight for a lot of people starting after 8:45ish.


And https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/timetable/ says last riders at 11:10. I can't find the page with the other time right now. The site's a bit of a mess and it's not clear which pages are current.


----------



## slycle (24 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> And https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/timetable/ says last riders at 11:10. I can't find the page with the other time right now. The site's a bit of a mess and it's not clear which pages are current.



I read that to mean that there'll be no riders through Hampton Court at all by 11:10, not that the diversion starts then. But yes, not clear and seemingly contradictory timings and explanations on their various pages.


----------



## mjr (24 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> I read that to mean that there'll be no riders through Hampton Court at all by 11:10, not that the diversion starts then. But yes, not clear and seemingly contradictory timings and explanations on their various pages.


Well https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/46/timetable/ says last riders at Hampton Court for the 46 at 11:40.

Is the page with 10:50 navigable from the website or only findable with search engines? The timetable pages are linked from the menus, so I'm inclined to think they're current.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2017)

slycle said:


> There's one person standing at the entrance of each pen containing a thousand or so people. You can just ride past them, they might mention you're in the wrong pen but they're not going to chase you in and drag you out. There's no security to speak of. Once you're in the pen, you're in the pen.



Could you explain a little more about these pens? I have an image of a large fenced off area which we ride in to and then a gate at the other side which riders are released through. 

It's rather hard to visualise

Thank you.


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> And https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/timetable/ says last riders at 11:10. I can't find the page with the other time right now. The site's a bit of a mess and it's not clear which pages are current.


That page specifically refers to this year's event!

They seem to have forgotten that last year when we withdrew they promised us a tandem place for this year - time will tell whether we get it back. I wasn't hugely impressed with the travel options page this year, either - unlike previous years, where you are taken straight to your main account on the site you have to "buy" (for free) a set of travel options, and re-enter rider number and postcode.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> They seem to have forgotten that last year when we withdrew they promised us a tandem place for this year - time will tell whether we get it back.


I _think _time has told. When @vickster withdrew a couple of years ago, she had to take up her place shortly after the event she withdrew from - by the end of October as I recall. 

If you haven't heard by now, I suspect you won't. 

Apologies if I am wrong.


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I _think _time has told. When @vickster withdrew a couple of years ago, she had to take up her place shortly after the event she withdrew from - by the end of October as I recall.
> 
> If you haven't heard by now, I suspect you won't.
> 
> Apologies if I am wrong.


Oh, we've got places, definitely - we went back online in October and repaid and all, and have had the magazine and the emails this week. But despite getting an email last year saying that that was all we had to do to make sure of a tandem place they seem to have forgotten and we have two solo spots. Someone in the office is dealing with it, but she was off on holiday yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Vegan1 (24 Jun 2017)

Only 5 weeks to go.


----------



## Rustybucket (25 Jun 2017)

I'm out, bad back so can't ride this year


----------



## Beebo (25 Jun 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Could you explain a little more about these pens? I have an image of a large fenced off area which we ride in to and then a gate at the other side which riders are released through.
> 
> It's rather hard to visualise
> 
> Thank you.


There a 5 different start areas but only 1 actual start line, so the pens all funnel into one area.
The pens themselves are long and thin, they are roads and paths surrounded by metal fencing. As the pen in front of you empties out you move forward into their now empty pen and so on, until you get to the start line, it is all very well done. You push your bike until the last pen where the starter will give you a count down, at this point everyone gets on their bike to the sound of 100 of people all clipping in, and you are off slowly. Once you go up the slip road to the A12 the road soon opens out.
If you have ever watched the crowds at the start of the London marathon it is a bit like that, you will be penned in for at least 30 mins. There are portaloos dotted about the pens so no need to panic if caught short.


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm out, bad back so can't ride this year


Defer to next but you will unfortunately have to pay again


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jun 2017)

DaveReading said:


> No, you should receive an email headed "Action Required: Your Start Wave and Transport Options". Check your spam folder.


Yes, I'm doing it. See my previous posts about charity fundraising (and the generous contributions I've had fro CCers.

Having a slight debate with myself about how to get to start, once I know my start time.

Hmm,, haven't had start time email yet, have checked spam too.


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Jun 2017)

The subject title is called action required and it comes from Prudential. It ok me a while to find my email. It was sent on a Wednesday night.


----------



## sleaver (26 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> If you are one of the slower riders you start later so as not to create a jam with the faster riders who will be starting earlier. Makes no sense to me!


Its for safety reasons and to have a steady flow of riders.

I agree that having the slower rides go first would in some ways make sense as it would give them more time. However, you would then be in a position of the faster riders trying to get past. There are actually some fast riders that do start in the later waves. That gives two scenarios:

Everyone plays ball and you just end up with a procession of 30,000ish riders following the slowest ones. Can you imagine riders who have never ridden in a group before coping with that or how the hubs/water stops would cope!
The slower riders spread out across the road and the faster riders only have a small gap to get through causing accusations of who is more dangerous.
Option 2 is what has happened for the past 3 years more and more and could possibly be proved by any replies this post gets


----------



## sleaver (26 Jun 2017)

Beebo said:


> You push your bike until the last pen where the starter will give you a count down


Don't forget you get a choice of music as well  Although it is the people right at the front who choose and if they have a bad taste in music..........


----------



## lazybloke (26 Jun 2017)

sleaver said:


> Don't forget you get a choice of music as well  Although it is the people right at the front who choose and if they have a bad taste in music..........



It's primarily a predictable (and mostly acceptable) selection from the 70s/80s : Heroes, Road to Nowhere, Mr Blue Sky, and various Queen & Survivor tracks.
Also heard some Madness, and I think... Pinky and Perky.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2017)

We have a tandem ride!

Now in the Yellow wave at 8:56. That 16 minutes extra could be useful!


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2017)

Presumably start times are calculated based on the predicted time you put down on the entry form. I gave my predicted time as 6hrs, but tbh I've got no idea how long it will actually take me. Could be more, could be less.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2017)

lazybloke said:


> It's primarily a predictable (and mostly acceptable) selection from the 70s/80s : Heroes, Road to Nowhere, Mr Blue Sky, and various Queen & Survivor tracks.
> Also heard some Madness, and I think... Pinky and Perky.


Let it go from Frozen in my case in 2015


----------



## lazybloke (26 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> Let it go from Frozen in my case in 2015



8 yr old daughter here. I might have joined in.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2017)

lazybloke said:


> 8 yr old daughter here. I might have joined in.


We all did


----------



## steverob (27 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> Let it go from Frozen in my case in 2015


My wave had a choice of Sandstorm by Darude or some track by Queen that wasn't one of their hits (or at least one I wasn't familiar with). Needless to say, I had a trance classic going round my head for the first 30 miles of the ride!


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2017)

Makes mental note to stay near back of wave and bring earplugs.


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Makes mental note to stay near back of wave and bring earplugs.


Just shout "not this farking shoot again!" and start doing calisthenics while screaming constantly - probably either they'll shut the music off or forcibly remove you from the event.</bad-advice>


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2017)

GPX of the route if anyone's interested (reduced to 500 points) - obviously not necessary for navigation, but I always have 'distance to go' as one of the fields on my Garmin so I know when to make my winning attack...


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jun 2017)

DaveReading said:


> No, you should receive an email headed "Action Required: Your Start Wave and Transport Options". Check your spam folder.


Found it, finally! I'd accidentally binned it in Gmail.

Rider Number (Bib Number): *10481*
Start Area: *Pink*
Wave: *A*
Wave Load opening time: *05:40*
Wave Load closing time: *06:20*
Start Time: *06:52*


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Jun 2017)

I am staying in the Travelodge Woolwhich and paid about £80 for the room, now up to £92.

You can cut under the river using footpath.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2017)

@Beebo thank you 

Paul


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> I am staying in the Travelodge Woolwhich and paid about £80 for the room, now up to £92.
> 
> You can cut under the river using footpath.


D they let you keep bike in room? I will be travelling v light and dont wanna take bulky lock with me


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Jun 2017)

Dunno. Hope so as that is what I am planning on doing. Plenty of reviews say you can as the hotel is in a pedestrian area so should be ok.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jun 2017)

Fnaar said:


> D they let you keep bike in room? I will be travelling v light and dont wanna take bulky lock with me


For the last 2 years I have stayed in at the Holiday Inn Express at Old Street, they have always been fine about storing my bike in my room. I would imagine that all hotels in the area would expect people would want to store their bikes in their room.

On a separate note - any one travelling down from the Northants area ? Due to other commitments I'm going to have to drive down on Sunday morning so I'm happy to give a lift if any one needs one.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2017)

Fnaar said:


> D they let you keep bike in room? I will be travelling v light and dont wanna take bulky lock with me


Travelodge do allow bikes in rooms. We had no issues at the one in Barking in 2015  £95 if book today, around 6 miles from the start, easy ride
Room plenty big enough for two bikes. Kettle in room for making instant porridge breakfasts


----------



## mjr (28 Jun 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> For the last 2 years I have stayed in at the Holiday Inn Express at Old Street, they have always been fine about storing my bike in my room. I would imagine that all hotels in the area would expect people would want to store their bikes in their room.


"Hub by Premier Inn" apparently don't allow it, despite the main Premier Inn chain's very up-front and famous bikes-in-rooms policy http://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/why/bike-friendly.html

Does anyone know whether all Holiday Inn Express allow clean bikes now, is it just that the Old Street one always allows it, or is even that a special thing for RideLondon? Last I checked, the official advice of IHG (HIEx's owner) was that cyclists should stay at their much more expensive Crown Plazas which often have secure cycle parking and there were tales of people being told not to take bikes into rooms and billed for extra cleaning if they did.


----------



## steverob (28 Jun 2017)

It's more likely to be down to individual hotel policy or a one-off for RideLondon. The Holiday Inn Express between Bow and Stratford (corner of Carpenter's Road) that I used in 2015 was very welcoming to cyclists. They had no problems with bikes being in rooms, although they did have signs up on the lifts saying one bike maximum at a time (admittedly they were very small lifts) and they laid on the buffet breakfast from 4am on the Sunday instead of their normal 7am start time, so they certainly knew their clientele.


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Jun 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> On a separate note - any one travelling down from the Northants area ? Due to other commitments I'm going to have to drive down on Sunday morning so I'm happy to give a lift if any one needs one.



What you doing about picking up your registration pack? I am coming down from the North East on Saturday morning and a little nervous despite setting off at 9am ish that I will miss the 5pm closing time of the exhibition.


----------



## Fnaar (28 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> What you doing about picking up your registration pack? I am coming down from the North East on Saturday morning and a little nervous despite setting off at 9am ish that I will miss the 5pm closing time of the exhibition.


I'm travelling down from Northumberland (train) on Thursday.. so have plenty time. Are you driving?


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Jun 2017)

I am going to be driving down as I can't get any cheap train fares less than £90 from Darlington or Eaglescliffe. 

I would like to pay £45-£50 but missed the cheap tickets! 


I did manage to find free parking at the Docklands by cheekily asking for a permit to park onsite overnight as a one off. I was expecting a no sorry!


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> What you doing about picking up your registration pack? I am coming down from the North East on Saturday morning and a little nervous despite setting off at 9am ish that I will miss the 5pm closing time of the exhibition.


I will be working in London on the Thursday before hand so I will go over to Excel on my lunch hour. Best of luck getting to Excel, if you are parking up in Docklands it will be a straight forward trip on the DLR.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> GPX of the route if anyone's interested (reduced to 500 points) - obviously not necessary for navigation, but I always have 'distance to go' as one of the fields on my Garmin so I know when to make my winning attack...


The time for the winning attack has to be Wimbledon Hill - 10 miles to go, everyone is blowing out of multiple orifices. Get to jump on the pelaton going up the hill and its 10 fast miles to the finish !


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jun 2017)

Final details came through the post today ... excitement definitely growing.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jun 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> What you doing about picking up your registration pack? I am coming down from the North East on Saturday morning and a little nervous despite setting off at 9am ish that I will miss the 5pm closing time of the exhibition.


Just thinking, @bikingdad90 ... if you think you might be cutting it fine, do you want me to register on your behalf? I'm more than willing to do so, but you'd have to send me some stuff beforehand (see page 16 of 'final instructions' booklet). We could have a quick meet on the Sat evening for me to hand your stuff over. Let me know.


----------



## kiwifruit (1 Jul 2017)

Fnaar said:


> Just thinking, @bikingdad90 ... if you think you might be cutting it fine, do you want me to register on your behalf? I'm more than willing to do so, but you'd have to send me some stuff beforehand (see page 16 of 'final instructions' booklet). We could have a quick meet on the Sat evening for me to hand your stuff over. Let me know.


This might sound a bit dumb, do this mean I have to go to Excel to put my registration form in? Or is there any other way of doing this? Just bit confused as I can't get there.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> This might sound a bit dumb, do this mean I have to go to Excel to put my registration form in? Or is there any other way of doing this? Just bit confused as I can't get there.


At work now. Will answer later. But yes. Basically.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Jul 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> This might sound a bit dumb, do this mean I have to go to Excel to put my registration form in? Or is there any other way of doing this? Just bit confused as I can't get there.



You have to go to the excel and hand in your signed form. They then give your documents and gym bag. You can register between Thursday and Saturday. If you cannot attend you can get a proxy to go in person with some documents as outlined on page 16. No postal registration is allowed.

I should be ok to get there before 5pm as it is only a 5hr drive. So it is unlikely I will need @Fnaar assistance.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> This might sound a bit dumb, do this mean I have to go to Excel to put my registration form in? Or is there any other way of doing this? Just bit confused as I can't get there.


See "final instructions" pdf (also sent through the post) here (page 2)


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> This might sound a bit dumb, do this mean I have to go to Excel to put my registration form in? Or is there any other way of doing this? Just bit confused as I can't get there.


As above, you have to go or someone in your place who can give you the stuff before the ride, notably the number for your bike, jersey and helmet. Without registration and all of that, you can't ride. So you'll need to figure out a way to get there or send a proxy  open until 8pm on the Thursday / Friday IIRC and 5 on the Saturday


----------



## kiwifruit (1 Jul 2017)

Thanks everyone for the information


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2017)

I'm on holiday so expect my final instructions to be at home when I return. I've read the PDF which @Fnaar posted - thanks for that.

I've only ridden in London once before with a loaded tourer from Euston to Waterloo. I didn't enjoy the experience and pushed quite a lot of it!!!

I'm staying at the Bethnal Green Travelodge on Cambridge Heath Road - E2 0EL. Is there advice on the best route to return here? I like the idea of the pre-booked Thames Clipper service but it doesn't look very practical as I have to get to Blackfriars and get off at Canary Wharf. Google maps suggests my best bet is Birdcage Walk, George Street, Victoria Embankment, Blackfriars, Upper Thames Street, Byward Street, Tower Hill, Minories, A1211, A1210, Whitechapel High Street (A107), A107. I like the idea of this route as I have the Thames as a major landmark for much of it and the tube stations at Tower Hill, Aldgate East and Whitechapel as landmarks after turning away from the river.

I'm not keen on the Bicycle Transport Service as I worry about my bike being damaged as it won't have adequate protection. Is my image of bikes simply being stacked in lorries accurate?

I expect to be tired at the end of the ride and could do with out the possibility of getting lost enroute to my hotel. TBH this is the only aspect of the day which worries me.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I'm on holiday so expect my final instructions to be at home when I return. I've read the PDF which @Fnaar posted - thanks for that.
> 
> I've only ridden in London once before with a loaded tourer from Euston to Waterloo. I didn't enjoy the experience and pushed quite a lot of it!!!
> 
> ...


Not sure on your route to be honest, but I've always found Google maps (as long as you choose the cycling option) to be a decent guide. Once the ride is over I'll be going to an after party for the charity I'm riding for, then cycling to Wimbledon.

If your phone has enough power left get some cheap earphones from the pound shop, shove one in one ear, and Navigation will take you there.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I'm on holiday so expect my final instructions to be at home when I return. I've read the PDF which @Fnaar posted - thanks for that.
> 
> I've only ridden in London once before with a loaded tourer from Euston to Waterloo. I didn't enjoy the experience and pushed quite a lot of it!!!
> 
> ...


You can take your bike on the district line at the weekend, from St James Park should be straightforward (half a mile from Buck House, less chaotic than Victoria or Westminster). Heading to one or other end of the platform usually means a less crowded carriage

http://www.squarewheels.org.uk/bike/LUbikes

Use your contactless bank card or Oyster for the best fare

You'll only need to ride from Stepney Green station which looks closest district line stop, a mile to Bethnal Green


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2017)

Thanks @vickster I'll look at that later.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I'm staying at the Bethnal Green Travelodge on Cambridge Heath Road - E2 0EL. Is there advice on the best route to return here? I like the idea of the pre-booked Thames Clipper service but it doesn't look very practical as I have to get to Blackfriars and get off at Canary Wharf. Google maps suggests my best bet is Birdcage Walk, George Street, Victoria Embankment, Blackfriars, Upper Thames Street, Byward Street, Tower Hill, Minories, A1211, A1210, Whitechapel High Street (A107), A107. I like the idea of this route as I have the Thames as a major landmark for much of it and the tube stations at Tower Hill, Aldgate East and Whitechapel as landmarks after turning away from the river.


It's OK but Birdcage Walk probably won't open early. I'd push/scoot to Trafalgar Square, then ride down Northumberland Avenue to the Embankments.

You could also consider staying on CS3 to turn left onto Cannon Street Road and use that to get to CS2 but there's not much to choose between them IIRC.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2017)

When I received my ballot place earlier this I went to make payment at the instructed time. The website was down for a week.

This morning I've been trying to inform Ride London of my transport choices - Stay Local and Cycle. When I use this link I get a "504 error took too long to respond." The length of time I took was to type in my email address and rider number!! Out of interest I tried some of the other links in the email and get the same 504 error for some and not others. On occasions a link fails and then a few minutes later works!!!

As my experience with Ride London websites and links is very poor - at best they work 50% of the time, the payment one was down for a week, and I can't register my transport intentions - is this indicative of the general organisation on the day? If I was a customer buying a product which was available elsewhere I'd have made the alternative purchase by now.

The "interactive map" to help me plan my journey (Ha!) cannot find the road I'm staying on!!!! I know where it is thanks to Google.

Very unimpressed with PRL so far, I had expected better, especially as I'm constantly informed I MUST do X,Y and Z


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> When I use this link I get a "504 error took too long to respond." The length of time I took was to type in my email address and rider number!!


That's not you typing too slowly, it's some computer that the website is trying to communicate with that's not responding. Indicative of the other errors you are seeing.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That's not you typing too slowly, it's some computer that the website is trying to communicate with that's not responding. Indicative of the other errors you are seeing.



Yes I was aware of this but did think it was related to how long the link was open which is why I mentioned how quick I had been. 

Having whinged I have to be fair and say how very helpful the young lady on PRL Helpline was. She went as far as to suggest my route back to Bethnal Green!!


----------



## Nomadski (6 Jul 2017)

I did the transport survey on my phone using cellular and didn't have any issues, though I appreciate this is none indicative of your own experience. Maybe try completing on your phone?

I would say there are a lot of annoyances of the organisation of this event pre the big day, but on the day the event itself is immaculate in the logistics.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2017)

I tried my phone first and laptop second, both had the same issue. I am properly registered now thanks to the young woman I spoke to yesterday.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jul 2017)

I'm not racing this, but has anyone seen a recommended FTP % for this ride?

I'll have the power meter with me anyway, so may as well use it.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2017)

Can someone tell me the time interval between each wave starting?

Thanks


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Jul 2017)

Always been too nervous to take too much notice, but I would say that there cannot be more than a minute between the starts.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Jul 2017)

There are 60-something waves over a period of around 3 hours, which would imply they are around 3 minutes apart.

But bearing in mind that each wave is around 400 cyclists, the gap between the end of one wave and the start of the next one is pretty short.


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I'm Black, Wave B, 7.24 start. Do wave as you overtake me.



I am wave c at 7:32



PaulSB said:


> Can someone tell me the time interval between each wave starting?
> 
> Thanks



8 minutes between same coloured waves.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jul 2017)

Excited yet?


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> Always been too nervous to take too much notice, but I would say that there cannot be more than a minute between the starts.


Please don't get nervous - it's a bike ride. It should be fun, in some way.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2017)

Being nervous at the start of a race is normal. 

You just have to remember that the RideLondon-Surrey 100 isn't a race.


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Being nervous at the start of a race is normal.
> 
> You just have to remember that the RideLondon-Surrey 100 isn't a race.



I'm not nervous in the sense of it being a race - I have neither the ability or the desire to race anyone.. It is more of a nervous energy in anticipation of the day ahead. Once I'm over the start the nerves go and I'm riding around grinning like a loon ... right up to the 90 mile mark and that bl**dy hill in Wimbledon !


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm not nervous in the sense of it being a race - I have neither the ability or the desire to race anyone.. It is more of a nervous energy in anticipation of the day ahead. Once I'm over the start the nerves go and I'm riding around grinning like a loon ... right up to the 90 mile mark and that bl**dy hill in Wimbledon !




Shhh. Don't tell the new guys about that hill, it makes for a nice surprise.


----------



## Simontm (14 Jul 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Shhh. Don't tell the new guys about that hill, it makes for a nice surprise.


And don't mention the rolls of Coombe Lane either...


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> 8 minutes between same coloured waves.



Thanks bikingdad


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Shhh. Don't tell the new guys about that hill, it makes for a nice surprise.



Sorry. Born in Hampshire and went to school with guys from Wimbledon!! Mind you it's 45 years since I left!!!


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Can someone tell me the time interval between each wave starting?
> 
> Thanks


It must be about every 2 minutes.
It is a dual carriageway start. One wave is released and fills up, whilst the wave on the other side is released, and so on.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Excited yet?
> 
> View attachment 362079


I took another photo yesterday when I stopped to attend to my bike. I thought the symbolic car being towed might brighten people's day.









Spoiler: This will not brighten your day :( 



Opposite was a house bedecked with police and crime scene tapes, and a PC standing guard. I didn't think much of it, but this morning I found out that it is Coombe Lane's house of horror.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Jul 2017)

I can't believe how early I have to get up to get to the start line. Leaving home at 04:00. 

Anyone else in Orange group Wave G starting at 06:36?


----------



## rugby bloke (22 Jul 2017)

I'll be leaving home at a similar time ... hardly seems worth going to bed ! What are you planning to do for breakfast ? I was thinking of an instant porridge and some hot water in a flask.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> I'll be leaving home at a similar time ... hardly seems worth going to bed ! What are you planning to do for breakfast ? I was thinking of an instant porridge and some hot water in a flask.



I just have an energy bar if I'm up that early for an endurance event. Don't really want a dump stop on the route.


----------



## steverob (23 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I just have an energy bar if I'm up that early for an endurance event. Don't really want a dump stop on the route.


Take an Imodium as soon as you get up. You then won't need to have a number two for at least 12 hours and that way you can eat whatever you want for breakfast.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> I'll be leaving home at a similar time ... hardly seems worth going to bed ! What are you planning to do for breakfast ? I was thinking of an instant porridge and some hot water in a flask.


If you mix yoghurt and oatmeal together and leave it overnight it's a tasty treat that posh sandwich shops sell as bircher müsli. Mix in a grated apple, some berries, dried fruit or simply honey or sugar, pack it in a jam jar and steal a plastic spoon from Pret á Manger and it's a portable breakfast. Just toss the jar and spoon when you are finished.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)

Did most of the route today. Looks like people had the same idea as there was a huge amount of cyclists out and about en route, all seemingly going the same way. I don't think I have ever seen so many cyclists in Richmond Park and on Box Hill, and all roads in between.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jul 2017)

steverob said:


> Take an Imodium as soon as you get up. You then won't need to have a number two for at least 12 hours and that way you can eat whatever you want for breakfast.



That's bizarre to me. I'm eating appropriately, taking drugs to prevent bowel movements..?


----------



## srw (23 Jul 2017)

It looks as if we'll be able to reach our main target - which is to get to the start line. It's been touch and go for a bit - I got back from the Fridays tour absolutely shattered and had to dive straight in to long days at work with a very large, complex and rapidly-changing job to get done. Last weekend when we got on the lightweight tandem for the first time in a few weeks after touring on the heavy tandem it felt impossibly twitchy, and I had no confidence at all in my ability to control the bike safely. Coupled with having to change the front tyre because of a bit of a bulge and a flat that meant that what started out as an intention to to a route that could turn into 60 miles became a short 14-mile outing, and I needed to stop several times in the first few miles.

Yesterday, in the drizzle, we took a deliberate decision to put our feet up for the day, and today we've done about 40 miles in two rides. And I feel a lot more comfortable on the bike.

We're in what's probably the second tandem group, Yellow start at 08:56. Our hotel is in West India Quay, so there's even an outside chance we'll be able to get a hotel breakfast before the 4-mile ride to the top of the Olympic Park. After starting, the second target on the day is Hampton Court, at which point (timing allowing) we decide whether we want to push on into the countryside or else cut down to 46 miles and just do the really fun bits - the big, wide closed London roads. 

In a few years time, when I've got my fitness back properly, I still want to do the whole 100 miles on a solo bike. Despite two starts on the tandem we've never done more than 96.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> If you mix yoghurt and oatmeal together and leave it overnight it's a tasty treat that posh sandwich shops sell as bircher müsli. Mix in a grated apple, some berries, dried fruit or simply honey or sugar, pack it in a jam jar and steal a plastic spoon from Pret á Manger and it's a portable breakfast. Just toss the jar and spoon when you are finished.



This is brilliant. Thank you. My usual breakfast is oats with sultanas and red currants (I grow my own) soaked in milk. Before a ride I would have two boiled eggs as well. I'm traveling from Lancashire so planned to take the oats etc. plus hard boiled eggs. Your suggestion is better.

The other thing I shall do for food is to make a couple of nice filled baps to carry in my pocket. My riding usually includes a cafe stop plus at around 80 miles worth of energy bars and gels I can't face more sugar. I think a couple of decent rolls will be a good psychological boost.


----------



## HorTs (24 Jul 2017)

Does anyone know what the cycle parking is like at ExCel? I need to get from my hotel to ExCel and public transport looks a pain so was going to cycle to collect my registration pack. Also, any Londonites have a view on this route?


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Does anyone know what the cycle parking is like at ExCel? I need to get from my hotel to ExCel and public transport looks a pain so was going to cycle to collect my registration pack. Also, any Londonites have a view on this route?


Theres a lot of closed roads, check the ridelondon site to see if you route will be effected.


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Does anyone know what the cycle parking is like at ExCel? I need to get from my hotel to ExCel and public transport looks a pain so was going to cycle to collect my registration pack. Also, any Londonites have a view on this route?


If it's the same as before they have a room set aside for bike parking. The magazine should tell you.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That's bizarre to me. I'm eating appropriately, taking drugs to prevent bowel movements..?


Well, I'm sure there will have been people taking the various grey-area supplements, unneeded extra hits of steroids and possbly far worse for the last few weeks already in preparation for this event, so poo doping seems very likely and relatively minor compared to all that. In fact, I'd say it's about as likely as a few people having caffeine twitches at the start.



srw said:


> We're in what's probably the second tandem group, Yellow start at 08:56.


Does anyone know when's the first? I've a bit more time this year, so I'm tempted to stick around and cheer the tandems out of Limehouse tunnels. I must get some noisier stuff than clanging a metal pump on the railings - anyone know where's good for football rattles or similar manual noise-makers? 



PaulSB said:


> This is brilliant. Thank you. My usual breakfast is oats with sultanas and red currants (I grow my own) soaked in milk. Before a ride I would have two boiled eggs as well. I'm traveling from Lancashire so planned to take the oats etc. plus hard boiled eggs. Your suggestion is better.


You may want to look up recipes for brose, for more elaborate variations on the idea.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Does anyone know what the cycle parking is like at ExCel? I need to get from my hotel to ExCel and public transport looks a pain so was going to cycle to collect my registration pack. Also, any Londonites have a view on this route?



I suspect the section through the Olympic Park will be closed from Friday for the children's races and not reopen until after the Sunday event - it's not quite clear from www.tfl.gov.uk/ridelondon which streets/routes in the Olympic Park are open/closed when. Last year, far more routes within the Park were closed than listed on the flier - probably some are those pseudo-private spaces someone just posted in the Politics forum about and can just be closed willy-nilly, so they don't appear in government leaflets.

The easiest-to-follow (edit: but nowhere near fastest) route from that hotel is probably to head to National Cycle Route 1 alongside the Regents Canal, follow it to Limehouse, then turn left onto CS3 and turn off it onto Route 13 at the roundabout near East India DLR station and follow 13 all the way to Excel, where it takes you past the busy road roundabout entrance and then under a flyover right to the Excel entrance. That's what http://cycle.travel/map suggests too, if you're familiar with how that site balances speed with peace.

Parking:


srw said:


> If it's the same as before they have a room set aside for bike parking. The magazine should tell you.


It is. Cloakroom parking for bikes: hand over your bike at door N1, get a ticket back. After registration in door 2 and the 3D advert, return to door 1, hand ticket in, get your bike back.

One tip: the ramp to the RIGHT (water/south) side of the Excel front entrance stairs involves a bit of a U turn onto it but is much easier than the one on the left which involves further U turns.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> You may want to look up recipes for brose, for more elaborate variations on the idea.


First search result for "brose recipes" 

Ingredients: • One bottle of Scotch whisky (A decent blend will do) • (Optional) 1/2 Pint of double cream • 450g of clear Scottish honey • One handful of fine ground oatmeal


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> First search result for "brose recipes"
> 
> Ingredients: • One bottle of Scotch whisky (A decent blend will do) • (Optional) 1/2 Pint of double cream • 450g of clear Scottish honey • One handful of fine ground oatmeal


Not on my searches! What have you been browsing recently without using the privacy mode?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Not on my searches! What have you been browsing recently without using the privacy mode?


Phone and PC same result, and as you can see I clear my cookies regularly


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2017)

I see my commute in is going to be a nightmare next Sunday.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I see my commute in is going to be a nightmare next Sunday.


I'm going to avoid the south bank from Blackfriars to Putney this year but the roads north of the river that were still open were fairly quiet. I think the road closures put the fear of dog into motorists.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm going to avoid the south bank from Blackfriars to Putney this year but the roads north of the river that were still open were fairly quiet. I think the road closures put the fear of dog into motorists.



Not fully sure of the route ...have to go through Strtaford....My start time at work doesn't help also it's a late morning one.I'd probably dodge onto the A13 and Tower Gateway.If not one of the older routes I don't use anymore.I need a bridge to cross.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Not fully sure of the route ...have to go through Strtaford....My start time at work doesn't help also it's a late morning one.I'd probably dodge onto the A13 and Tower Gateway.If not one of the older routes I don't use anymore.I need a bridge to cross.


I was prevented from crossing the course as it goes from The Highway to Tower Hill last year, but I might have just arrived at a bad point - I was allowed across Battersea Bridge by the marshalls despite its closure and there was a box crossing of the route on the north bank. Is there an underpass near Royal Mint Court? That might be the only official option between Limehouse and London Bridge. Looking on the tfl site, Tower Bridge is marked as closed, so if I were you, I'd probably head for London Bridge unless I'd time to explore.


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Does anyone know what the cycle parking is like at ExCel? I need to get from my hotel to ExCel and public transport looks a pain so was going to cycle to collect my registration pack. Also, any Londonites have a view on this route?


There is a bike park inside the Excel, not sure how secure but it is manned and for the use of registering cyclists.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> There is a bike park inside the Excel, not sure how secure but it is manned and for the use of registering cyclists.


Well, people have posted here about bikes nicked from the start area but I've not read any reports of bikes nicked from the excel valet parking. The valet parking is not limited to registering cyclists - I used it while friends registered.


----------



## Lee gg (25 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Does anyone know what the cycle parking is like at ExCel? I need to get from my hotel to ExCel and public transport looks a pain so was going to cycle to collect my registration pack. Also, any Londonites have a view on this route?


Free bike parking inside the centre just walk in with your bike and you can't miss it.


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Well, people have posted here about bikes nicked from the start area but I've not read any reports of bikes nicked from the excel valet parking. The valet parking is not limited to registering cyclists - I used it while friends registered.


Right! Never used it and too much of an editor not to put the disclaimer in!


----------



## HorTs (26 Jul 2017)

Can anyone who has done the ride before remember what sort of edibles there were at the feed stations?


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Can anyone who has done the ride before remember what sort of edibles there were at the feed stations?


While we wait for someone who remembers, the website says "Clif Bar is supplying the Hubs and Drinks Stations on the sportive route with Clif Bloks Energy Chews, Clif Shot Energy Gels and Clif Bars" and "There will be a small selection of additional food items at each of the Hubs. However, if you require anything specific, please bring it with you" with a picture of some cyclists behind a table of bananas - but I'm not sure it's a picture from RideLondon because one cyclist is dressed in a forbidden manner.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Can anyone who has done the ride before remember what sort of edibles there were at the feed stations?


Sorry, I've always carried my own, never fancied the queues at the feed stations. Although in fairness they may be less busy than they look from the road.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Jul 2017)

Box hill had a fab selection of CAKE and FIZZY DRINKS (both not free as they were run by some old ladies for a charity)
The other feed stations will probably have fruit (bananas), usually some Haribos or similar and some nutri bars or oat cakes. 

I'm sure if you ask on the Facebook area they will tell you if you are worried.

Water is the main commodity at the feed stations.


----------



## iLB (26 Jul 2017)

Anyone know about the tracking app for this year? Ta!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2017)

iLB said:


> Anyone know about the tracking app for this year? Ta!


http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2017/


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Can anyone who has done the ride before remember what sort of edibles there were at the feed stations?



I can't answer the question but you might be interested in my strategy. I don't intend to use the feed stations as my expectation is these will be rammed.

Keep in mind I would usually make a cafe stop on a ride of this distance.

I'll set off with two bottles of electrolyte on the frame and two bottles of water in a very old bag - these second pair will be used mineral water bottles so I can throw them away. I'll drink these early on. I'll also carry electrolyte tablets which I'll use later in the day when I stop to buy water.

I'll carry two or three energy bars plus 4 gels. Around 70/75 miles I'll be sick of gels and energy bars. I'll have nuts and dried fruit from there on with the remaining gels and bars kept for emergencies.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2017)

I like Clif products, so if that's what they're dishing out at the feed stations, I'll use them. Even if the feed stations are busy, I can spare a minute or two to stop when I need to. I don't anticipate needing to stop more than twice during the ride, so it's not going to have a serious impact on my time - not that I care that much about my time anyway.

I will very likely want something savoury during the ride as well, though, so I might carry an emergency cheese sandwich in my pocket.

Electrolyte tabs are a good idea as well.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I'll also carry electrolyte tablets which I'll use later in the day when I stop to buy water.


ISTR that the drinks stops aren't as rammed as feed stations and that the layout of one of the earlier feed stations is particularly rubbish.

Found it! It's Newlands Corner which has a bad reputation:


Racing roadkill said:


> Newlands was like a refugee camp last year, Box Hill, and Dorking were better, I even stopped for a burger, just outside Dorking.





steverob said:


> Last year I stopped at the Hampton Court hub (26 miles) and there was about a minute wait to use the loo, but no queue to fill up water bottles - probably spent about 10 minutes there all told. At the Leatherhead hub (75 miles) I queued around two minutes to get to the food/water, but was on my way fairly quickly afterwards. I did also use the stop at a village just outside Dorking, but didn't actually need any of the facilites - I had to phone my sister who was waiting to cheer me on at Box Hill to tell her I was an hour ahead of schedule (mainly due to Leith Hill being closed). But as far as I could see, the queues there were also fairly short. It's only Newlands Corner that you have to avoid like the plague.





steverob said:


> The hubs are fine except Newlands Corner as previously mentioned, but if you are worried about crowds, just go to the normal drink stops - they've got exactly the same stuff there as the hubs and generally less people.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2017)

Just reading the programme that was emailed out a few days ago - there's detailed info about the feed stations on page 14.


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2017)

iLB said:


> Anyone know about the tracking app for this year? Ta!





mjr said:


> http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2017/


I was about to say to not bother with the tracking app as it was next to useless last year. The timing points were so far apart (about 20-25 miles at some places) that my mate who I was trying to track, kept on leaping back and forth across map almost randomly; as the app had so little data to work on, it had to assume he was travelling at the same speed it last saw him at, which meant at one point he suddenly went from being just past Box Hill to back before Newlands Corner! Possibly this was cause he was held up behind a crash, but also because one of the timing points didn't trigger him going over it.

However, looking at the map, it looks like there are many more timing points this year - I count 16 in total, although it's really only 11 as the start and finish are two and a further three are only triggered if you take the shortcuts at Hampton Court, Abinger Hammer or Box Hill. That's still an improvement on last year's 4 or 5 from recollection, so hopefully it'll mean an increase in accuracy.


----------



## srw (26 Jul 2017)

There was something in the blurb (which I haven't read properly) about them changing the timing method, and removing the frankly hazardous timing humps. A couple of years ago there was one timing chip to attach to handlebars; this year you have to attach one each to handlebars and seatposts. I don't think they've quite worked out what you're supposed to do when you've got two sets of handlebars and two seatposts....


----------



## Simontm (26 Jul 2017)

hope the agencies do a decent job on the roadworks just before Parliament Square but I suspect with the usual patchwork it will be a tad pogoing there


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jul 2017)

steverob said:


> I was about to say to not bother with the tracking app as it was next to useless last year. The timing points were so far apart (about 20-25 miles at some places) that my mate who I was trying to track, kept on leaping back and forth across map almost randomly; as the app had so little data to work on, it had to assume he was travelling at the same speed it last saw him at, which meant at one point he suddenly went from being just past Box Hill to back before Newlands Corner! Possibly this was cause he was held up behind a crash, but also because one of the timing points didn't trigger him going over it.
> 
> However, looking at the map, it looks like there are many more timing points this year - I count 16 in total, although it's really only 11 as the start and finish are two and a further three are only triggered if you take the shortcuts at Hampton Court, Abinger Hammer or Box Hill. That's still an improvement on last year's 4 or 5 from recollection, so hopefully it'll mean an increase in accuracy.



It works differently this year. You as a rider download the app too, put in your reg number and surname and then start the app when you ride. Other none riders use the app to livetrackyou. If you prefer people not to see you location you can either not use the app, or send a link from it to specific people where they will use a website link to track you.


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2017)

Off over to the Excel Centre in a minute to register


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> this year you have to attach one each to handlebars and seatposts. I don't think they've quite worked out what you're supposed to do when you've got two sets of handlebars and two seatposts....


If you put the chips on the pilot's seatpost and stoker's handlebars, will it think you're travelling backwards? 



Simontm said:


> hope the agencies do a decent job on the roadworks just before Parliament Square but I suspect with the usual patchwork it will be a tad pogoing there


It only goes through there on the approach to the finish so I expect they will find a smooth line through it, especially as the race may be lining up for a sprint by then.



Nomadski said:


> It works differently this year. You as a rider download the app too, put in your reg number and surname and then start the app when you ride. Other none riders use the app to livetrackyou.


That seems like a bad idea when the mobile networks in the area overload and randomly boot people off already. It's not as bad as it was during the Olympic road race, but still not exactly reliable and I don't think a live-tracking app is going to reduce the load, is it?


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2017)

Fully registered, pretty much the same set up as previous years. With the closure of Custom House DLR station you have to go onto Prince Regent, which is not a problem apart from having to schlep the whole length of the Excel to get to the bike show. You will also go past the Lego Live show, which looks a lot more fun to be honest ! Prudential water bottles (same as previous years) and Conti tyre levers (nothing special by the looks of them) are being offered as freebies.

As part of my pre ride routine I have bought my new cycling shorts, which will actually co-ordinate with my jersey this year.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> With the closure of Custom House DLR station you have to go onto Prince Regent, which is not a problem apart from having to schlep the whole length of the Excel to get to the bike show.


#betterByBike



rugby bloke said:


> As part of my pre ride routine I have bought my new cycling shorts, which will actually co-ordinate with my jersey this year.


New shorts for a ton? Brave!


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> New shorts for a ton? Brave!



Thank you for proof reading my post !! That, of course, should have read new socks .... New shorts would be brave, bordering on reckless


----------



## lazybloke (27 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Can anyone who has done the ride before remember what sort of edibles there were at the feed stations?



The only thing I'll add is that some people will be selling things at the drinks hubs that can be picked up for free at the food hubs.
But I don't like to sustain myself on gels and energy products. Worth paying for a thick wedge of cake and a bacon sarnie.

Just searched my cupboard and still have a CLIF chocolate chip energy bar which I picked up at Leatherhead Food Hub last year. Best before 12/11/16.
Ew, it's not very nice. To be fair, I don't think it ever was.

EDIT: Have got through half of this CLIF bar. Feeling slightly sick.

Captain's log (supplemental): Finished. Yuck ( I "enjoy" a challenge).


----------



## albal (27 Jul 2017)

Didn't get in again, x3. Tho I am volunteering at Dr. Bike on Saturday.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jul 2017)

Good grief a £20 parking fee.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Good grief a £20 parking fee.


Only for cars, I hope!

Can anyone remember if you can refill at the drinks-only hubs (or at the full hubs if you only want a drink refill) without leaving your bike? (It affects how handy the cafe lock needs to be after the start of the ride, in case you were wondering.)


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Only for cars, I hope!
> 
> Can anyone remember if you can refill at the drinks-only hubs (or at the full hubs if you only want a drink refill) without leaving your bike? (It affects how handy the cafe lock needs to be after the start of the ride, in case you were wondering.)



£20 and 3 hours of my life I won't get back - all to save them 30p postage.

I'm not impressed by the "show".


----------



## steverob (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Can anyone remember if you can refill at the drinks-only hubs (or at the full hubs if you only want a drink refill) without leaving your bike? (It affects how handy the cafe lock needs to be after the start of the ride, in case you were wondering.)


At all the stops I made (2 hubs, 1 drink stop) there were plenty of people wheeling their bikes up to the refill locations, as well as those who had racked their bikes and just walked up.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jul 2017)

steverob said:


> At all the stops I made (2 hubs, 1 drink stop) there were plenty of people wheeling their bikes up to the refill locations, as well as those who had racked their bikes and just walked up.



Do you have to wheel your bike up or can you just pull over, grab some stuff and go?

I'm used to triathlon where they hold out bottles and food to grab without stopping. I'm not expecting that, but I'm also hoping not to stop and faff about for fifteen minutes just to get a drink.

There was no clarity on it at the show presentation on nutrition.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2017)

Here's how the main hubs looked last year:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3exQI9wLPo


----------



## steverob (28 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Do you have to wheel your bike up or can you just pull over, grab some stuff and go?
> 
> I'm used to triathlon where they hold out bottles and food to grab without stopping. I'm not expecting that, but I'm also hoping not to stop and faff about for fifteen minutes just to get a drink.
> 
> There was no clarity on it at the show presentation on nutrition.



Generally the points to fill up your bottles were different at each drink stop - some were manned, others just giant vats with multiple taps on for you to help yourself - but all were set back from the road a little way. However if it was only water you were after and nothing else, I wouldn't expect you to be stopped for any more than two minutes (except at Newlands Corner which apparently is the one nightmare place to be avoided at all costs). Though if you're pressed for time, a drinks stop will be much quicker for you than a Hub.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Here's how the main hubs looked last year:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3exQI9wLPo






_Off road!_

Maybe I'll bring my own fuel bars then


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Only for cars, I hope!



Parking is free for bikes but ffs, the roads round Excel are designed to discourage you from turning up on your bike.


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 364695



Something tells me that's not UCI legal. And you couldn't ride it on Sunday either.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Here's how the main hubs looked last year:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3exQI9wLPo




mjr thanks for this video. For someone whose Sunday club run usually stops at a hedgerow or if we go upmarket a farm gate this looks like five star luxury!!!!


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Parking is free for bikes but ffs, the roads round Excel are designed to discourage you from turning up on your bike.


Where we're going, we don't need roads!

I agree the road approach is a bit of a disaster. I just stick on Route 13 and ignore the roads. Maybe the daffodil councils will actually have swept it this year.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2017)

Today I serviced and cleaned my bike. Tomorrow I have to put it on a rack for a 250 mile drive. The weather forecast for up here suggests the cleaning was wasted!!


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> mjr thanks for this video. For someone whose Sunday club run usually stops at a hedgerow or if we go upmarket a farm gate this looks like five star luxury!!!!


You're very welcome but it's not my video. I just found it earlier when searching for one of a drinks hub.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> You're very welcome but it's not my video. I just found it earlier when searching for one of a drinks hub.



Take the glory when you can


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I just stick on Route 13 and ignore the roads.



I had business to attend to in Charlton before going to Excel so I used the ferry and rode up past City Airport.

Part of my business in Charlton was picking up the bike I'm using on Sunday - a rather spiffing new Specialized Allez Elite. A bloke saw me with it outside Excel and came over to have a closer look. 'Is that a woman's bike?' he asked.  

He did also say he liked it though.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2017)

Regardless of the inconveniences, the hassle (I had a 7 hour drive culminating in a stressful drive across north London today) and the expense, the day itself is worth it, all of it. So stay positive people, the Olympic park awaits you.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Jul 2017)

Had to withdraw due to registration issues. Bit gutted but have been guaranteed a place next year so a bit better planning on my part will be called for ! Enjoy the ride folks


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2017)

Well just got to our Travelodge at Bethnal Green. Every other person checking in has a bike!!

Disappointed with the signage at ExCel. Came off the North Circular from the M11 and three of us couldn't spot a single sign saying Ride London registration or parking. The organisers need to address that and put up signage for over height vehicles - lots of people arriving with bikes on car roofs. What a surprise!!

At car parks no signage to registration area. 

So for a first impression after a 250 mile drive singularly unimpressed.

However once inside the registration area very impressed by how quick and easy registration was. The staff were friendly and helpful. One of our party, not me, forgot her photo ID but it wasn't an issue. Bank card accepted. 

Spent 10 minutes in the show. I didn't feel it needed any more time than that. 

Roll on Sunday.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jul 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Had to withdraw due to registration issues. Bit gutted but have been guaranteed a place next year so a bit better planning on my part will be called for ! Enjoy the ride folks


Thats a major bummer, sorry to hear that.

No sign of Tin Pot v3, so as long as tonight goes okay I'll be heading over tot he start line .

Looks like I'll ride over to the Peninsula, get the Skyline across and ride to QEOP.

Adds about 15 miles to the day but I can't be arsed asking for a lift/cab.

Out of the gates at 06:36


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Spent 10 minutes in the show. I didn't feel it needed any more time than that.



It took me that long to find the exit.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Well just got to our Travelodge at Bethnal Green. Every other person checking in has a bike!!
> 
> Disappointed with the signage at ExCel. Came off the North Circular from the M11 and three of us couldn't spot a single sign saying Ride London registration or parking. The organisers need to address that and put up signage for over height vehicles - lots of people arriving with bikes on car roofs. What a surprise!!
> 
> ...



Totally agree. Came down the A1 south then M11. Hit all the traffic in Cambridge adding about 30 mins on. I registered then navigated my way to the end; it was total chaos about 2-3pm, very busy and I just thought f it and then went to the hotel in Woolwich were everyone seems to have a bike and is talking about gels in the cafe. 

Were you in a silver VW by any chance with stickers on the rear?


----------



## rvw (29 Jul 2017)

Booked into our hotel - Marriott West India Quay - who have turned a big reception room over to bike storage and have goody bags for all riders. Pumps and spares all available for us to use.

They are starting serving a light breakfast early - 4am - as well. Definitely felt welcomed!


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2017)

Who intends to use the drop bag service? And what will you leave in the bag?

I like the idea of being able to deposit my wallet and car key to collect at the finish, but I daren't risk it. Aside from that, I can't really think of anything else I'm likely to need at the finish.


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Who intends to use the drop bag service? And what will you leave in the bag?
> 
> I like the idea of being able to deposit my wallet and car key to collect at the finish, but I daren't risk it. Aside from that, I can't really think of anything else I'm likely to need at the finish.


Overnight clothes, the panniers we're using to take them to the start, and the Marriott's goodie bags!

If it looked like being wet I'd want dry clothes at least.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> If it looked like being wet I'd want dry clothes at least.



Ah.... different circumstances. I'm driving up in the morning, parking at the O2, then riding back to the car park after, so I'll leave my change of clothes in the car.

Might be hanging around for a while at the finish though, so maybe I'll leave a jacket in the drop bag.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> Totally agree. Came down the A1 south then M11. Hit all the traffic in Cambridge adding about 30 mins on. I registered then navigated my way to the end; it was total chaos about 2-3pm, very busy and I just thought f it and then went to the hotel in Woolwich were everyone seems to have a bike and is talking about gels in the cafe.
> 
> Were you in a silver VW by any chance with stickers on the rear?



No we were in a Skoda Yeti. Two bikes on roof, one on the tow bar.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Who intends to use the drop bag service? And what will you leave in the bag?
> 
> I like the idea of being able to deposit my wallet and car key to collect at the finish, but I daren't risk it. Aside from that, I can't really think of anything else I'm likely to need at the finish.



I can't think of anything I'll need at the end that I haven't got in my pockets. Staying in a hotel in Bethnal Green so a different situation. 

If the weather looks like changing I'll put fleece in the bag.


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2017)

First time in four years that I don't have to get up at silly o'clock. Instead I'll be enjoying it via what is show on the BBC from the comfort of my sofa. 

Anyway, good luck everyone. Just go out and enjoy the day come rain or shine. If it rains, it has to be worse than hurricane Berta in 2014 before you can complain  Then just have a big grin on your face as you go down The Mall. 

P.S. Wimbledon Hill is just a mear bump in the road after the other hills


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jul 2017)

Weather is looking a bit patchy - the latest up date from Prudential is rain up to 5am, the BBC reckons 6 am, so a soggy start in prospect. At that it should be a dry run, with a nice westerly wind to blow us home.


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2017)

Apparently there's some sort of bike event happening.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jul 2017)

Good luck everyone, enjoy the day 

I've downloaded the prudential app so im trackable (like anyone cares!)


----------



## lazybloke (29 Jul 2017)

Just came along part of the route (Horsley/A246). Dark, damp, cold... But I wish was doing the ride tomorrow. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Well just got to our Travelodge at Bethnal Green. Every other person checking in has a bike!!


Is the breakfast tomorrow free or just early? 

Good luck to all. If you're starting after about 0730, shout "cyclechat" to the left as you leave the Limehouse tunnels and get some applause


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2017)

I'm in Twickenham right now, and it's raining like a son-of-a-bitch.

Good luck tomorrow, everyone


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jul 2017)

So I am up and about getting breakfast. Hoping it stops raining at 5am before I set off as I banked on drizzle so didn't bring a waterproof. May need to get a bin bag to keep the worst off.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Is the breakfast tomorrow free or just early?
> 
> Good luck to all. If you're starting after about 0730, shout "cyclechat" to the left as you leave the Limehouse tunnels and get some applause



Not sure about breakfast! I'm tucking in to oats, raisins, yoghurt, banana and milk. Well organised to bring that lot - a bowl and spoon would have improved the situation. 

The rain was hammering down at 2.15 but skies are now pale grey and no rain falling. I've packed dry gear in my drop off bag which now looks like a great idea!!

Cheer for anyone in a Chorley Cycling Club shirt. That's my beautiful Cervelo!!


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2017)

At the start line, half an hour to kill before the depart. It's a bit grey overhead and the roads are damp but it's not actually raining...

Bonne route, everyone!


----------



## lazybloke (30 Jul 2017)

I know it's only a Sportive, but it usually makes the news. Nothing on the been yet.


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Jul 2017)

lazybloke said:


> I know it's only a Sportive, but it usually makes the news. Nothing on the been yet.



Lots on the radio about the road closures.


----------



## PK99 (30 Jul 2017)

first group through Wimbledon at 9:15!


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jul 2017)

My brother is volunteering at the start and riding.

He sent me a message to say it was chucking it down at dog o'clock when he started, but the forecast is for drier later.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2017)

Well, it's sunny in south west London now.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jul 2017)

It was miserable at 03:30 getting up and riding in, but it's brightened up. Somewhere near Westcott at the moment after Leith Hill. That was an experience.

Lord I wish people would stick to the left, and look before pulling right.

Lots of grumpy cyclists, saw my first yelling match 24 minutes in.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jul 2017)

I think this was newland's corner


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I think this was newland's corner
> View attachment 365126


Lovely.

Yes, that's Newland's Corner.


----------



## User33236 (30 Jul 2017)

lazybloke said:


> I know it's only a Sportive, but it usually makes the news. Nothing on the been yet.


I wish everyone else knew it's a Sportive too. Everyone on TV referring to it as a race and even the official RideLondon app gives 'race time' on their tracker.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Lots on the radio about the road closures.



Trapped in their homes! 

Nah, there's been a few locals out cheering people on.


----------



## lazybloke (30 Jul 2017)

User33236 said:


> I wish everyone else knew it's a Sportive too. Everyone on TV referring to it as a race and even the official RideLondon app gives 'race time' on their tracker.



Loads of racing nutters last year, but there are good and bad bits on the route. I've just been spectating/cheering in Leatherhead where the pace seems universally calm/gentle.

edit: They did look knackered though. Some appreciated a few words of encouragement


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Lots on the radio about the road closures.


I wish they'd mentioned Waterloo East being closed. <face palm>


----------



## User33236 (30 Jul 2017)

Mrs SG did RideLondon today (I never got a place and wasn't paying the money folk wanted for a spot) for the third time and this was the first time she was allowed to do both Leith and Box Hills.

First time was the 'wet' year, last time she was behind the unfortunate bloke who had a heart attack on Leith that resulted in a diversion. I guess persistence pays off and no doubt the coincidence that she moved to Leith in Edinburgh helped


----------



## User33236 (30 Jul 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My brother is volunteering at the start and riding.
> 
> He sent me a message to say it was chucking it down at dog o'clock when he started, but the forecast is for drier later.


Well done to your brother. These are the forgotten hero's without whose participation the event couldn't go ahead or, at the very least, cost entrants a lot more.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (30 Jul 2017)

Not as fast as I'd hoped for today, 2 bloody punctures and a wet start didn't hep and we got held up for a short time in Kingston (I think) and just before Wimbledon Hill, and why does the so called "following wind" change direction when I'm on the road? ;-) Other than that I thought it was a good day out, pity about the rain at the start, my ride to the start from the excel was bloody horrible! 
Hope everyone had good time


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jul 2017)

I saw around 10 people splatted at various points over the course, maybe more - the last guy looked bad with his neck at an angle. Hope all recovered well.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2017)

If you think riding it is hard, try applauding for five hours and shouting silly things! 

Seriously, we're all done dusted and either at the station or already home. Only saw one cyclechat bike  that I know of, but I saw it twice and I think it counts double. Hope you all got around safely and enjoyed it!


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jul 2017)

There was a bloke who wiped out on the straight at newlands corner about 11;30. He took out the sign and was muddy as! He was sat up but didn't get a look at the bike as I was busy swerving the sign.

A gorl in the tunnel slipped on the cateyes cue scream and then the crash of a bike, didn't see if she brought anyone else down with her as it was behind me and I wasn't looking back. 

One at Kingston which looked bad and another at Wimbledon which looked minor


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2017)

My official time came in at 5 hours 38 minutes. My Strava moving time was 5:20:22. Very pleased with that. 

Wimbledon climb was excruciating. The other climbs I'm a bit surprised at the fuss about them. Newlands we were up before we knew it, Leith was difficult but mainly because it was so crowded and it was impossible to get a rhythm, Box Hill is easy and what a great surface.

Talking to other riders it was interesting those who are from other parts of the country felt the same about the climbs.

It's a good ride, all seven from my club agree we've had a really good day out. We hope to get back next year.

I saw two bad crashes and plenty of falling off. Overall I thought ride etiquette was good though I did meet a couple who someone should have a word with!

I tried to smile, wave and thank everyone. Marshals were outstanding. The overall organisation was excellent. 

We rode three miles from Bethnal Green to the start and counted 14 people with punctures. Some were being helped by people in civvies. Sabotage??


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2017)

I was rather later than @PaulSB I think and there were still loads of people punctured along the route to the start. Lots of people were puncturing in the Limehouse link tunnels too. I think it was just the deluge last night washed loads of shoot onto the roads. The chap who I gave a patch to had been deflated by a flint.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jul 2017)

My moving time was 5hr 59m, so pretty happy with that for my first Ride London.


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> ........Box Hill is easy and what a great surface.
> 
> Talking to other riders it was interesting those who are from other parts of the country felt the same about the climbs.


Due to living near the Surrey hills, I have ridden Leith Hill and Box Hill multiple times and Leith Hill in my view is the harder of the two. 

As they said during the commentary of the pro race, Box Hill has got its reputation due to being included in the Olympic road race and due to that, people think it must be hard. 

However, when your used to the area, Box Hill is probably one of the easiest of the Surrey Hills. There is even harder than Leith Hill. Take Whitedown Lane as an example:

http://veloviewer.com/segment/626946/Whitedown+Lane,+Surrey+Hills


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2017)

Target one: get to the start. Achieved.
Target two: get to Hampton Court in time to make our own decision: Achieved.

We had a serious conversation about timing - having arrived at Hampton Court pushing quite hard at about 10:45 (110 minutes to do 27 miles is decent going into a headwind) we had 7 hours to do 60-odd miles (Leith and Box having been abandoned some weeks ago). That sounded achievable.

Then @rvw pointed out that when I wasn't concentrating I was completely vacant and we'd probably have more fun enjoying a shorter ride on closed roads than trying to chase a cutoff time. So we turned for home adn 46 miles, and, do you know what? She was right. We had a reasonably gentle potter from Hampton Court to the end, stopping several times to inhale water and power bars and letting the field pass us. The support we, and all the riders got, in that section, was very welcome. Being an odd bike we got more directed vocal support than most. I believe we did see @mjr twice (each time counting double, as it were) - on the exit from the Limehouse tunnel and on Putney Bridge. On the other hand I was slightly confused - he apparently had a Dahon on Putney Bridge whereas I'm sure I'd seen him much earlier on a Brompton on the Bow Road as were groping our way towards the start line.

I can't (obviously) speak for the set-piece hills, but both the rise out of Kingston town centre and the hill out of Wimbledon did for some people. We even managed to overtake a soloist in Wimbledon. He was stomping very hard and very slowly at the bottom of his sexy racing double. We were winching ourselves gently up in the lowest 28 x 30 gear of our immensely practical, if not sexy, touring triple.

In general I thought the riding was pretty decent, even if one person was a little optimistic in trying to squeeze through our inside as we went to the left on one of the rises on the Hammersmith flyover. He got an earful and was, I think, chastened. On the other hand some of the pedestrians were dozy. I don't ever particularly ever again want to shout "Stop, Stop" at a crocodile of several dozen schoolchildren (at a guess, first language not English) while hauling on the brakes knowing that we were all at risk of being run over by several hundred cyclists chock full of adrenaline and only just warmed up. (That happened on the first run-in to Trafalgar Square). And, very sadly, we passed the aftermath of an incident in Chelsea where an elderly local woman walking her dog had apparently been knocked over by a cyclist who, not unreasonably, expected the closed road to be closed - even to locals and their dogs.

Apparently the back half of the tandem managed to cross the line after 46 miles in 3:36:39, a full 20 seconds before the front half (3:37:06), who (even more oddly) had no timing chips in his name. But we weren't after a time.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2017)

I witnessed some pretty dismal riding, including one twat trying to barge his way through on a crowded climb and nearly causing a pile-up. Also witnessed the aftermath of a few nasty looking offs. Managed to avoid incidents myself largely by keeping my wits about me and not taking risks.

It was a pretty good ride for me. Got swept along with the speed demons at the start and knocked off the first 45 miles in not much over two hours, but was running on fumes by the time we hit the first climb and almost ground to a halt...

Stopped at Newlands Corner for much needed food, topped up the bottles and was in and out in five minutes (the Newlands Corner hub did not live up to its billing). Took my time on Leith Hill, no point burning myself out on it, took Box Hill at a brisker pace, then made fast progress all the way to the finish, apart from a couple of hold-ups for traffic crossings and accidents. Took a tad over 5.5hrs in total, which is about what I predicted.

Also managed to avoid all but a few spots of rain.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jul 2017)

6 hours and 9 minutes this year - I had been hoping to break 6 hours but just missed out. I blame the wind and an inability to cycle the first 30 miles without 2 comfort breaks. Had a good run around without any hold ups, although there did seem to be more crashes than usual. 

Leith Hill was frustrating - people walking on the bottom quarter, leading to a ripple effect of other people slowing down and stopping. When you are preparing for the day you know that you will need to be able to ride a mile at 6 to 8% after 60 odd miles, so you need to prepare and train for it. By the day day you will know if you have it in your legs or if you will need to take the diversion.

There seemed to be a much wider range of bikes this year, lots of hybrids and mtbs. One mtb with fat tyres, 2 Bromptons, quite a few touring bikes and at the top of Box Hill - a Boris Bike ! Chapeau to the gentleman who piloted that around the course.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2017)

sleaver said:


> Box Hill has got its reputation due to being included in the Olympic road race and due to that, people think it must be hard



It probably is quite hard when you're doing it nine times at pro racing speed.

When you're doing it at my speed, you get to enjoy the views and it's quite fun. Leith Hill doesn't really have views, and the final kick up is much steeper than any part of Box Hill. 

I've done the Tour of the Surrey Hills a few times. That's a considerably harder ride than the RideLondon, even though it is a mere 115km.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2017)

Who else saw the guy in the gorilla suit?  That must have been warm and taken on some water in the shower!


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> 2 Bromptons,



I saw 3 Bromptons and a Moulton


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> There was a bloke who wiped out on the straight at newlands corner about 11;30. He took out the sign and was muddy as! He was sat up but didn't get a look at the bike as I was busy swerving the sign.
> 
> A gorl in the tunnel slipped on the cateyes cue scream and then the crash of a bike, didn't see if she brought anyone else down with her as it was behind me and I wasn't looking back.
> 
> One at Kingston which looked bad and another at Wimbledon which looked minor



I didn't see the incident coming downhill from Newlands Corner but @themosquitoking who was a bit behind me did. He was on the left, and a guy passed him on his right, and he moved to the right just as a third guy tried to squeeze in a gap on the right. He ended up getting knocked and went flying into a road sign. 

Good to hear he was probably ok if he was sitting up. 

I only saw one major looking incident, strangely on the flat section coming through Putney. Paramedics were attending a fella lying prostrate in the ground on his back. Hope he's ok. 



mjr said:


> Who else saw the guy in the gorilla suit?  That must have been warm and taken on some water in the shower!



Passed Mr Gorilla between Leatherhead and Esher. Impressive for the effort, if not the quality of the ape suit!

Had a great day but for the second time in a row my Garmin only recorded 99.6 miles for a 100 mile ride. Grr.


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I saw 3 Bromptons and a Moulton


There were loads of Brompton riders riding 46 miles wearing Brompton kit, and we also passed Fridays Mark "the van" on his Moulton.


----------



## dickyknees (31 Jul 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Had a great day but for the second time in a row my Garmin only recorded 99.6 miles for a 100 mile ride. Grr.[/QUOTE



My Garmin did this as well!


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Jul 2017)

With the ride to and from the car park I managed to rack up 110 !


----------



## Simontm (31 Jul 2017)

Early start to the day and a cold wait at the line. But the sun eventually came out. Discipline was OK but there were a few on the right that weren't moving in meaning a few undertakers and told off one overeager eejit at Dorking who was slaloming his way through the bikes down the left turn onto London Road but he apologised. Saw 3 Brompton and 2 Boris bikes, one of which had adopted what I could only describe as an aero position to crack on!
Got a cramp half way up Leith Hill so walked it off (sorry @rugby bloke ) only for it to return at Coombe Lane but the legs generally were good. 
Saw a few accidents, mainly bike clashes including one that could have been horrible on Box Hill where a bloke ended up in the trees of the drop but he, and his bike, got fished out. One woman was down at Abinger, out cold by the looks of it, hope nothing serious.
Disappointed not to break 6 hours but glad I stopped to say hi to my daughter at Thames Ditton.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2017)

I just discovered that the big chap with the hair who I was riding alongside for part of the way yesterday was Welsh rugby legend Colin Charvis.


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> I watched the pros on TV, and in the final few km there were at least two occasions where the breakaway came upon a member of the public scampering across the road at what looked like the last moment .


My perch at Putney Bridge was between a cone on the end of a line of tape and one of those sheep-pen fences that try to corral people at pelican crossings. The pelican was closed and taped off. Half the bridge was still open to normal traffic. Security staff (not volunteers AFAICT) with megaphones were shouting at people not to cross and to use the tunnel under the bridge ramp instead. It would have added maybe 30 metres to most people's walk if you can use stairs, maybe 100m if you needed to use the road route on the eastern side instead. Still they tried crossing, with one lovely gentleman pushing me out of the way (I was cheering the ride and didn't see/hear him approach) to go play chicken with the riders.  Fortunately no collisions that I saw  This is still a weak spot in the event IMO - the signs for which crossings are open are rather small and not near things like the pelican where people are usually encouraged to cross.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

I quite enjoyed the busy bits, the close quarters cycling. A big difference for me as a solo rider and triathlete.

Leith Hill did have a walking bus, and when it stopped it did cause a little alarm, but a bit of shuffling and finding your place was quite good - peletonesque imo. Dozens of riders with a few inches between them and nobody died - restores your faith in human cycling 

The descents is where I pass people, I back off power of the hills when everyone else starts sweating, but keep the power on when everyone else is coasting..._On your right, on your right, on your right, FFS is there something wrong with the left side of the road, people?
_
I don't think I'll do another sportive without a group or at least one buddy though, it's quite boring most of the time.


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> FFS is there something wrong with the left side of the road, people?


I believe there were some overtaking on the left, so people were a bit scared to move over too far.


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Jul 2017)

Whilst I had no problem with the "on your right" calls for most of the time, there were times when it was bloody annoying - in particular if half the road was closed so everyone had to shuffle on one carriageway. At that point its not good enough just to yell, because there is no where for the other cyclists to go. Get your head up and see what is happening - wait for a couple of seconds and then when we have the whole road it's going to clear. After all we rightly criticize car drivers for this sort of behaviour. Sometimes you've just got to wait.


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

Right, I've heard about a woman in Surrey cheering riders past with a feather duster, but yesterday revealed that I must get a cow bell or something and I could really do with some new things to shout for that length of time! Anyone hear some good ones?

I used the old favourites "Hup! Hup! Hup!" and "Allez! Allez! Allez!", plus at Limehouse, "Straight on for sunshine!" "Lovely day for a bike ride!" "I think they went straight on!" "Not far now, is it?" "Are we nearly there yet?" "You're catching them!" "Nice bit of flat now!" "That's the worst hill done, right?" "You're nearly in central London now!" and of course, "hooray for Bromptons/tandems" plus (pointing at a race vehicle) "he's got a motor!"


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> Whilst I had no problem with the "on your right" calls for most of the time, there were times when it was bloody annoying - in particular if half the road was closed so everyone had to shuffle on one carriageway. At that point its not good enough just to yell, because there is no where for the other cyclists to go. Get your head up and see what is happening - wait for a couple of seconds and then when we have the whole road it's going to clear. After all we rightly criticize car drivers for this sort of behaviour. Sometimes you've just got to wait.



Narrowing roads, yes, but most of the time there was "nowhere to go" because they should have been on the left already instead of riding the same pace four,five, six abreast! 

Not to mention that I don't think I saw _anyone_ check their shoulder before pulling right. Quite a few indicating their move, but _still_ not looking before they try to kill you both.  

Still, it's made me realise that triathletes aren't quite as bad as sportive riders


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2017)

If you don't want to be passed on the left, keep to the left hand side of the road. If you hold your line, it should be safe for faster riders to pass on either side anyway. And if you do have to move sideways, you check over your shoulder first.

I got told off by one old duffer for passing on the left somewhere near Esher. I'd got boxed in on the left after a pinch point, with slower riders in front, to my side and behind. I slowed down and waited patiently until we passed a side road and used the opening to dart round. I don't think I did anything wrong and I made sure I gave him plenty of room but he complained anyway. But I was almost out of earshot before he'd finished his speech so didn't hang around to discuss it with him.

AFAIK, the only points on the route where people were explicitly told to keep left was when walking up the hills.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I believe there were some overtaking on the left, so people were a bit scared to move over too far.



I'd never do that, once... 

But I did have it happen to me while I was moving left a few times, even on wide roads with no one to my right. 

Sometimes you have a peloton/train block your right, a slower rider appear ahead, and a bunch hogging your wheel so sudden braking is off the menu. I'd sit up and stop pedalling so whoever was behind would get the message, then brake slowly or muscle into the blockers on the right who could see perfectly well what was happening.

Using the car metaphor, it's filtering that good motorists see, anticipate and make way for...not so often cyclists imo.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> *I got told off by one old duffer *for passing on the left somewhere near Esher. I'd got boxed in on the left after a pinch point, with slower riders in front, to my side and behind. I slowed down and waited patiently until we passed a side road and used the opening to dart round. I don't think I did anything wrong and I made sure I gave him plenty of room but he complained anyway. But I was almost out of earshot before he'd finished his speech so didn't hang around to discuss it with him.
> 
> AFAIK, the only points on the route where people were explicitly told to keep left was when walking up the hills.



My goodness there are a lot of opinionated riders aren't there?

Maybe they should get some sort of tin box to fit around them, to keep their opinions in. Another couple of wheels for stability, obviously...


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I just discovered that the big chap with the hair who I was riding alongside for part of the way yesterday was Welsh rugby legend Colin Charvis.


I'll see your Wales rugby legend and raise you - Moby Award Winning singer / songwriter Lemar. He was at the front of my starting wave, got to choose one of his own songs for the ride out music.


----------



## derrick (31 Jul 2017)

Two punctures got held up at one accident, but the rest of the ride was good, seemed like a really hard ride, was not happy at the end. No beer tent 
Total mileage 120 miles includes riding to start then back home at the end. well back to our local pub, great day out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1109056600


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> If you don't want to be passed on the left, keep to the left hand side of the road. If you hold your line, it should be safe for faster riders to pass on either side anyway. And if you do have to move sideways, you check over your shoulder first.


Yeah, but you know how it is, you start overtaking someone and they speed up because they're just not going to be overtaken by an old fogey on *that* bike or you start to run out of steam mid-overtake and then you're riding side-by-side or half-wheeling and can't move across, then you drop back behind them or they run out of steam and you're suddenly in the middle of the lane with apparently no-one on your left and you don't want to look left just then because it's busy ahead and you want to watch the wheels not risk a wobble and then you do look over your left shoulder and some nobber's already started the overtake on the left and aaaaargh now they're calling you rude names 



smutchin said:


> AFAIK, the only points on the route where people were explicitly told to keep left was when walking up the hills.


Really? There were signs saying "slower riders keep left" on the exit from the Limehouse tunnels (where you could go either side of the central reservations along The Highway). I had a loooong time to see them 



derrick said:


> Two punctures got held up at one accident, but the rest of the ride was good, seemed like a really hard ride, was not happy at the end. No beer tent


What the heck was that Amstel area then? Wasn't it serving beer?


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> What the heck was that Amstel area then? Wasn't it serving beer?



No, it was serving Amstel ...


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> No, it was serving Amstel ...


...but you just wanted a saucer of milk, right?


----------



## derrick (31 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Yeah, but you know how it is, you start overtaking someone and they speed up because they're just not going to be overtaken by an old fogey on *that* bike or you start to run out of steam mid-overtake and then you're riding side-by-side or half-wheeling and can't move across, then you drop back behind them or they run out of steam and you're suddenly in the middle of the lane with apparently no-one on your left and you don't want to look left just then because it's busy ahead and you want to watch the wheels not risk a wobble and then you do look over your left shoulder and some nobber's already started the overtake on the left and aaaaargh now they're calling you rude names
> 
> 
> Really? There were signs saying "slower riders keep left" on the exit from the Limehouse tunnels (where you could go either side of the central reservations along The Highway). I had a loooong time to see them
> ...


Only to special guests. Something to do with licencing laws in the royal parks. So only for the dick head royals.they need to go.downgrade the parks to normal parks. Then you can have a beer tent.


----------



## derrick (31 Jul 2017)

I did give one dick head a mouthful for trying to ride me onto a flooded bit of road.he was totally oblivious to anyone else on the road.he had at least 6 foot on his right a complete moron.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> you're suddenly in the middle of the lane with apparently no-one on your left and you don't want to look left just then because it's busy ahead



Exactly why it's important to hold your line. Be as predictable as possible and only deviate from your line if you know it is safe to do so.

If the road is busy ahead you should be slowing down anyway.



> Really? There were signs saying "slower riders keep left" on the exit from the Limehouse tunnels



I was going way too fast at that point to notice them. 

Actually, if I remember rightly, the road was very congested at the exit of the tunnel so I was concentrating on not being knocked off by the idiots trying to weave through the traffic.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Jul 2017)

I got boxed in twice with nowhere to go, slower riders in front, left and right of me, was irritating for a few seconds as my rhythm got disrupted.

Had to laugh on Leith hill with riders on the right trying to spin up shouting "keep left" and the riders on the left shouting "what does it look like we are doing, ya farking bobber, There's no room". I got about 3/4 way up then pulled my foot out the cleat as i came to a stop due to the congestion so ended up walking. 

Highlight of my day was a rider shouting "first bike of the day I have seen with guards, can I take your wheel?" Duly obliged we powered along for a few miles. 

My garmin said 99 miles, I think it was because the GPS lost signal for a few hundred yards about mile 78.


----------



## HorTs (31 Jul 2017)

Something I found surprising was the amount of punctures I saw. In places it seemed like they were every 100m. Luckily I escaped


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Something I found surprising was the amount of punctures I saw. In places it seemed like they were every 100m. Luckily I escaped


Some poor fecker was changing a tyre about 500m from the start line, not to mention the two I saw _on the way _to the start line!

With tens of thousands of riders I think it was more simple numbers than road conditions.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2017)

Sad news - the organisers have announced a fatality on yesterday's ride.

The rider was Maris Ozols, 67. It happened on Cromwell Road, around the 13 mile point. Cause of death was given as cardiac arrest but there is no information about the circumstances. The official statement says: 'No further details will be released and the family has asked for privacy.'


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Sad news - the organisers have announced a fatality on yesterday's ride.
> 
> The rider was Maris Ozols, 67. It happened on Cromwell Road, around the 13 mile point. Cause of death was given as cardiac arrest but there is no information about the circumstances. The official statement says: 'No further details will be released and the family has asked for privacy.'


That's terrible news.

RIP


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That's terrible news.
> 
> RIP


Yes. Sad news.

But I did the maths last year, and I think you'd expect about one fatality a year from non-collision causes on that ride. 

It's seems that no one was fatally injured this year, so that's good news.


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> With tens of thousands of riders I think it was more simple numbers than road conditions.


Nah, it wasn't like that last year AFAICT. I think with the heavy rain stopping maybe hours at most before the first starts, there was stuff washed onto the course between final sweepings (Tower Hamlets road sweepers were out Saturday evening, for example) and the event.


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Jul 2017)

The puncture count was certainly very high. I stopped to help a guy on the Whitechapel Road on the way to the start. He had a spare inner tube - good but no pump ... not so good. I like to think the good deed kept me puncture free for the rest of the day ... One bloke who rode for the same charity had 3 punctures ! 

Interesting what you say about the sweepers - is the whole course swept ? Also is it swept between the 100 and the Classic ? There was a fair amount of debris building up when I went through - dropped water bottles, spare inner tubes etc,


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

No idea on extent of sweeping but in addition to seeing TH's sweepers out at what I thought was a remarkable time, the inner London bits I saw on my travels looked pretty clean. There's no time to sweep between the 100 and the Classic - TV said that the last few 100 riders were held at the side of the route for a fast-finishing Classic, which seems like a new thing this year. Marshals were doing their best to recover any dropped bottles or other debris (mostly dropped bottles that I saw) in any gaps between riders and I guess the 100's Sweep team or the Classic's Route Security car or motos might remove anything that's obviously going to be a hazard.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

+1

As an ex London commuter I thought the road surfaces were as poor as ever, but rain or no rain there was very little debris.

I was off at 06:36, my buddy was off at 09:48...I'd imagine he saw a lot more punctures than I did, with ten thousand riders out before him.


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I was off at 06:36, my buddy was off at 09:48...I'd imagine he saw a lot more punctures than I did, with ten thousand riders out before him.


https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/timetable/ said last riders 0915 (and the 46 was 0945) - typo? Not that it really matters. I'm just curious whether they do let any start after the official times. Everyone who could still move seemed to be through mile 7 by 1020.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/timetable/ said last riders 0915 (and the 46 was 0945) - typo? Not that it really matters. I'm just curious whether they do let any start after the official times. Everyone who could still move seemed to be through mile 7 by 1020.



No, he definitely said 09:48...hmm. Strava says otherwise. Hmm.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2017)

Terrible news about Maris Ozols, RIP. 

A women in D group had a puncture while waiting for the group to even finish filling up for the march to the start line. Sawe 3 people have a go at getting her tyre off, convinced it was stuck down, before the steward sent her to the official mechanic.

Saw a lot of cyclist debris on the road, lots of stuff that had obviously jumped out of people back pockets like rain jackets & lots of spare inner tubes. More than usual number of bottles lying on the road too, and Bloc could have recupped millions by picking up dropped cubes off the road.

Also saw this dude making life EXTREMELY harder than it should have been going up Box Hill. Please someone explain physics to him if you know him!


----------



## sleaver (31 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> Something I found surprising was the amount of punctures I saw. In places it seemed like they were every 100m. Luckily I escaped





Tin Pot said:


> Some poor fecker was changing a tyre about 500m from the start line, not to mention the two I saw _on the way _to the start line!
> 
> With tens of thousands of riders I think it was more simple numbers than road conditions.



You didn't do it in 2014 then when we had the left overs of hurricane Bertha to deal with then. For the first few miles it was carnage puncture wise with one probably no more than 10-50 meters of another. Then there were others around the route as well.

I think I read somewhere that the people they have positioned around the course with spares ran out of inner tubes due to people getting through so many.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jul 2017)

The residents of Manorgate Road in Kingston took full advantage of the road closure.


----------



## sleaver (31 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> TV said that the last few 100 riders were held at the side of the route for a fast-finishing Classic, which seems like a new thing this year.


The pro race is one of the reasons why they have the cut off. I guess the problem though is if you have to many people going over the time limit, you suddenly need bigger and more broom wagons.

Last year they had to stop the pro race because of the unfortunate delay. Now that it has World Tour status, it would look a bit stupid stopping it.


----------



## DaveReading (31 Jul 2017)

Fabulous day out, well done to everyone involved in making it possible.

Though I'm suffering a bit today, I had a blast - the last few miles along the King's Road and Chelsea Embankment with that lovely tailwind were awesome, I even had a bit in reserve for a sprint of sorts on the Mall.

Only minor gripe was the crossing marshals in Kingston. I had one who seemed to think that cyclists could stop instantaneously when he stepped out with his lollipop, and another who was standing idly chattng at the side of the road while obliviously holding his up with the Stop side facing oncoming riders.

Compared to last time, I thought that the standard of roadcraft was noticeably better this time around, or maybe I was just lucky in that at no time did I see any riding that could be described as remotely hazardous.


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Jul 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Compared to last time, I thought that the standard of roadcraft was noticeably better this time around, or maybe I was just lucky in that at no time did I see any riding that could be described as remotely hazardous.


I would agree When you consider the number of riders you need to interact with, often in pretty close proximity, it is pretty impressive that for the vast majority of the time there are no incidents.


----------



## dickyknees (31 Jul 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Only minor gripe was the crossing marshals in Kingston. I had one who seemed to think that cyclists could stop instantaneously when he stepped out with his lollipop, and another who was standing idly chattng at the side of the road while obliviously holding his up with the Stop side facing oncoming riders.



The marshals were very good part from the moment I had coming downhill at close to 30 mph, I think it was in Putney where pedestrians were running across the road and a marshal had just started waving cars across and only stopped when I shouted very loudly to stop. Otherwise my first Ride 100 and first century, a brilliant day!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2017)

Is it possible to find results in a sortable form? I've found the link to the official results but as far as I can see this only allows one to search for a specific individual. I and my club friends would like to be able to view results in two ways:

Our overall position, e.g 56th of 100

Position in age group as above

I realise is it possible to get the data in to Excel by importing from the web page but as far as I know this would need doing for every page and would create one sheet for each import.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2017)

dickyknees said:


> I think it was in Putney where pedestrians were running across the road and a marshal had just started waving cars across and only stopped when I shouted very loudly to stop.



That's interesting. Coming down the hill into Putney was my first experience of a rolling road block headed by a motorbike with hazards flashing. That struck me as a sensible approach to managing the requirement to create a gap for pedestrians to cross safely.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Is it possible to find results in a sortable form? I've found the link to the official results but as far as I can see this only allows one to search for a specific individual. I and my club friends would like to be able to view results in two ways:
> 
> Our overall position, e.g 56th of 100
> 
> ...


I'm told there's an excel spreadsheet in the comments of the guardian article 5 things about Ride London that you can download that makes it easy to find your relative position. If you do, you're very very sad because it's not a race. That's why I'm not going and finding it for you


----------



## PK99 (1 Aug 2017)

I was watching from outside the Alexandra Pub in Wimbledon, here > https://goo.gl/fqQJgg saw the first group at 9:22 and later in the day, close to the last stragglers.

It was amazing to see the obsession most riders had with staying on the "correct" side of the road. Large pelotons would funnel through keeping tight round the corner but scrubbing off an awful lot of speed leaving the right side of the road empty. The canny few kept their speed and moved to the right lane sweeping along the peloton and keeping their speed.

Very clear difference in rider skills over the day, too. Early groups kept tight formation round the corner, then sweeping wide, all keeping to a good line and not cutting off the rider behind. Not so later in the day, when I was amazed there were not crashes as riders cut the corner forcing riders behind to take avoiding action.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> That's interesting. Coming down the hill into Putney was my first experience of a rolling road block headed by a motorbike with hazards flashing. That struck me as a sensible approach to managing the requirement to create a gap for pedestrians to cross safely.


That may have been as much to create gaps for the exit-only car crossing from a group of streets isolated by the road closures at the north end of Putney bridge. The abuse the stewards got from motorists wanting to enter across the closure when they were trying to get a car out maybe should have gotten people arrested  It's a flaming road closure that means you'll park 200m away and walk the last, then move the car after roads reopen. It's not the bloody Apocalypse!


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm told there's an excel spreadsheet in the comments of the guardian article 5 things about Ride London that you can download that makes it easy to find your relative position. If you do, you're very very sad because it's not a race. That's why I'm not going and finding it for you


+1!


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> If you do, you're very very sad because it's not a race. That's why I'm not going and finding it for you



No, it's not a race. But I don't see any problem in treating it as a personal time trial - why else give us all timing chips and have a clock at the finish?

I'll admit to being mildly interested to see how far up (or, in my case, down) my age group I finished. If that makes me sad, so be it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwvG_5N0Y516cFhjUlRKUDZFVk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm told there's an excel spreadsheet in the comments of the guardian article 5 things about Ride London that you can download that makes it easy to find your relative position. If you do, you're very very sad because it's not a race. That's why I'm not going and finding it for you



I think that's tongue in cheek rather than anything else.

I agree it's not a race and my interest was only ever to challenge myself. I do this in some of my cycling as I like to measure my improvement. For example I have local routes I measure myself against riding solo. At the weekend I go out with the club and enjoy the Sunday run for coffee and cake.

As DaveReading says why else have timing chips when we could all measure our elapsed time with a wrist watch?

So I took it seriously for my time, used all my club skills, etiquette and communication, felt quite good when people jumped on my wheel, shouted the rider in front out when he/she couldn't see behind and thanked every marshal, volunteer or spectator I met.

I'm not trying to justify being interested in my comparative "performance" but hopefully show for me this was just part of wishing to contribute to the overall spectacle.


----------



## K Dahou (1 Aug 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> The puncture count was certainly very high. I stopped to help a guy on the Whitechapel Road on the way to the start. He had a spare inner tube - good but no pump ... not so good. I like to think the good deed kept me puncture free for the rest of the day ... One bloke who rode for the same charity had 3 punctures !
> 
> Interesting what you say about the sweepers - is the whole course swept ? Also is it swept between the 100 and the Classic ? There was a fair amount of debris building up when I went through - dropped water bottles, spare inner tubes etc,



This was me I think, had a pump but never used it and though it was no good. Realized yesterday that it was actually compatible presta after all, I panicked in the moment ! Practice makes perfect I guess.

You saved my ride, that I enjoyed very much throughout the end. In essence change my 6 month long training conclusion. Thanks a lot for that 

Kay.


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Aug 2017)

K Dahou said:


> This was me I think, had a pump but never used it and though it was no good. Realized yesterday that it was actually compatible presta after all, I panicked in the moment ! Practice makes perfect I guess.
> 
> You saved my ride, that I enjoyed very much throughout the end. In essence change my 6 month long training conclusion. Thanks a lot for that
> 
> Kay.


No problem, we all need some help at some stage. It must have been stressful - I got to my wave with about 2 minutes to spare before it closed so a puncture would have thrown my timings completely. Glad to hear you were able to complete the ride.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> No problem, we all need some help at some stage. It must have been stressful - I got to my wave with about 2 minutes to spare before it closed so a puncture would have thrown my timings completely. Glad to hear you were able to complete the ride.



From what I saw unless you were in the last wave you could simply join the next wave after yours. Loads of Ds were being turned away and told to just join the E group when it started moving.

But good on you for helping out, always nice to offer a hand to a roadside cyclist in need.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Aug 2017)

Nomadski said:


> From what I saw unless you were in the last wave you could simply join the next wave after yours. Loads of Ds were being turned away and told to just join the E group when it started moving.



Yes, the ride instructions explicitly say that's what you can/should do if you're late for your wave.

I went through the arch to join my wave (Pink F) just in front of a lady rider with a Pink A number who was greeted with a "Blimey, where have you been?" from the marshal.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> On the other hand some of the pedestrians were dozy. I don't ever particularly ever again want to shout "Stop, Stop" at a crocodile of several dozen schoolchildren (at a guess, first language not English) while hauling on the brakes knowing that we were all at risk of being run over by several hundred cyclists chock full of adrenaline and only just warmed up.


The email from the organisers came through today with links to our photographs and videos. Fortunately the video evidence supports my memory of events! There is a _very_ large group of people trying to cross the road without looking, we get down just about to walking speed, and I'm very glad I didn't swear.

Two more random anecdotes. At the end @rvw showed me that she'd lost a bolt from her cleat. We were sitting looking at "Dr Bike" from Cycling UK and a number of other tents laid on by major bike brands, but neither of us twigged that between us they _might_ have had a spare cleat bolt. Which in turn would have meant that in the very frustrating ride across London we wouldn't have had to stay stuck in traffic but could have repaired to the pavement - and the kind rider who acted as an impromptu _soigneur _and unstrapped Mrs W's at Euston Square would have been able to get on his way earlier.

And in Richmond Park at the drinks stop we pulled in behind a sag-wagon to have a bite to eat and a swig of some liquid. Some park employees were talking on the walkie-talkies - "There's a young man just coming through the path". "Oh yes, I see him. I'll approach him quietly". Not, as I initially thought, a hoodlum on a bike, but a young stag in danger of getting spooked by tens of thousands of visitors to his ranch.


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> No, it's not a race. But I don't see any problem in treating it as a personal time trial - why else give us all timing chips and have a clock at the finish?
> 
> I'll admit to being mildly interested to see how far up (or, in my case, down) my age group I finished. If that makes me sad, so be it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwvG_5N0Y516cFhjUlRKUDZFVk0/view?usp=sharing



I can't get the document to work on my phone. Can anyone find me and tell me where I finished within my age group, overall and how average I am. Rider 13209 with 6:42 total time.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Aug 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> I can't get the document to work on my phone. Can anyone find me and tell me where I finished within my age group, overall and how average I am. Rider 13209 with 6:42 total time.



Overall 12626th, 1219th out of 2045 in your age group.


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2017)

If anyone ever doubted that closing a road to traffic improves air quality...

(Via road.cc. I believe it was also road.cc that observed that the bike thief in @User13710's post looks remarkably like the person caught in similar circumstances a few years ago.)


----------



## SirDickieBird (8 Aug 2017)

No experience of Ride London, but on the "it's not a race" front, no it's not but everyone I know who's ever done a marathon has known their time (some to the second) as it's a good personal challenge. None of them think they've won or lost or were hoping to challenge the pros and haven't thought of it as a race but do want to know their times.


----------



## sleaver (8 Aug 2017)

SirDickieBird said:


> ......everyone I know who's ever done a marathon has known their time (some to the second) as it's a good personal challenge. None of them think they've won or lost or were hoping to challenge the pros and haven't thought of it as a race........


Marathons are called races though and as such, they release results in time order.

The marathon I ran had bronze medal status by the IAAF. Just because I ran it in 4 hours instead of just over two, doesn't mean I was subject to any different rules. There was not a separate start time for the pros and us mere mortals but while in the same race as the pros, I knew I wasn't racing them. My race was between me and my target time.

That is the difference. RideLondon isn't officially classed as a race full stop (insurance reason is one reason why I believe) and so they don't publish an ordered finishers list. However, people will have target times/PBs they want to beat and it seems that gets mixed opinions on if that person is then treating it as a "race".


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2017)

Cyclists need a licence to take part in a race. If the organisers wanted to call RideLondon a race, they could include the cost of a day licence in the entry fee. But it's not a race, it's a sportive.

I don't care if people call it a race, I only care about them riding safely and not putting others at risk.


----------



## sleaver (8 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Similar to the seemingly pedantic intolerance in running circles of misuse of the word "marathon" to mean something very long, rather than specifically 26.2 miles.


The amount of times I've heard people say "Oh, how long was that?" when you say that you've run a marathon other than London. Its a marathon, its the same damn distance 

If the course wasn't 26.2 miles it wouldn't be a marathon. Just like if a 10km course was 9.5 km, it wouldn't have been a 10km.

By the way, what this "pedantic intolerance" you speak of


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> NC: Yeah, but how long did it take? What time did you do?
> Me: Under the terms of the Geneva convention I do not have to divulge that information.



Embarrassed about how slow you were? 

I don't think there's anything wrong with discussing your times informally, and it's a point of interest whether you're racing or not - people like to get an idea of how long it takes to ride long distances. It's only publishing a list of finishing times that is forbidden.


----------



## mjr (8 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> No, it's not a race. But I don't see any problem in treating it as a personal time trial - why else give us all timing chips and have a clock at the finish?


Personal time trial, huh? I hope you avoided drafting anyone or letting anyone draft you, then!



PaulSB said:


> As DaveReading says why else have timing chips when we could all measure our elapsed time with a wrist watch?


So you can rely on the official timing system that's hopefully a bit more reliable and robust than a wrist watch? Also, it probably helps to avoid the farce of mass pile-ups in front of Buck House as exhausted riders try to stop their two or three watches and bike computers after crossing the finishing line.



sleaver said:


> However, people will have target times/PBs they want to beat and it seems that gets mixed opinions on if that person is then treating it as a "race".


Wanting to beat a specific time (rather than simply beat the broom wagon) on such a big event seems a bit bonkers because you're far too dependent on things beyond your control, such as whether you get into a group going at a suitable speed, whether there are incidents or congestion ahead of you and whether the hub(s) you choose to stop at get congested.



sleaver said:


> If the course wasn't 26.2 miles it wouldn't be a marathon. Just like if a 10km course was 9.5 km, it wouldn't have been a 10km.
> 
> By the way, what this "pedantic intolerance" you speak of


What are you doing posting here instead of the RideLondon-Surrey 99.6 thread then?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Embarrassed about how slow you were?


Way to ruin a joke


----------



## sleaver (8 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> What are you doing posting here instead of the RideLondon-Surrey 99.6 thread then?


Ah, RideLondon isn't an officially recognized race that has to meet strict course measurements so that .4 of a mile is OK  If it was a marathon and got found out to be short, then all results would be annulled.

Still not getting this ""pedantic intolerance" business


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> What are you doing posting here instead of the RideLondon-Surrey 99.6 thread then?


In all seriousness, I have a theory about this and @Nomadski may be interested as well.

I've done ride London 3 times and all were varying distances:

2014 - 86 miles
2015 - 100.5 miles
2016 - 99.4 miles

We can discount 2014 as that was the year of Bertha and a life times supply of showers in 5 hours. However, for 2015 and 2016 there is a mile difference and while 100 miles is a long way, you would possibly be pushing it to make that mile by just taking corners wider. Unless there were two routes around quite a wide corner to help 

As we know, there are two starts. in 2015 I was in the right hand one and the left one for 2016.

The start route for 2015:







The start for 2016:






As you can see, if you start on the left, you have a tighter turn onto the A12 and then a shorter route around the turn, due to using the East Cross Route section, until both sections join.

So that may cause the distance descripency.

Now, if you don't mind, I need to go and get a life


----------



## steverob (10 Aug 2017)

sleaver said:


> In all seriousness, I have a theory about this and @Nomadski may be interested as well.
> 
> I've done ride London 3 times and all were varying distances:
> 
> ...



That 1.1 miles difference is a LOT though - far too much to be explained away by just cutting corners. For example, the two different starts you've mentioned - while they look like they would be very different in distance, turns out they actually only account for about 0.2 miles difference between them, plus I believe some of that would be made back up when the left route has to go the long way round a roundabout a few miles later (near East India DLR station). The only other thing I can think of is that maybe at the drinks stops (assuming you took any) you parked the bike in a rack one year, while the other year you walked round with it and left the GPS running which added on some more miles? Clutching at straws a bit here!


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Aug 2017)

So the mileage difference has got me looking back into my Strava records:

2015 - na - shorter distance due to Leith Hill closure.
2016 - 100.6
2017 - 100.2


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2017)

<1% is well within the normal range of variability for gps devices. 

Furthermore, if we take an average of @sleaver and @rugby bloke's results, we get 100.175 miles.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Aug 2017)

sleaver said:


> In all seriousness, I have a theory about this and @Nomadski may be interested as well.
> 
> I've done ride London 3 times and all were varying distances:
> 
> ...



I've started on both sides, and the only time I ever hit 100 miles was in 2013 when I didn't even start the recording until quite a way down the A12 where the original timing block was....

2013 (Left side, Garmin 800) - 102.2 miles - Started Garmin on A12 itself, as that was where starting chip block was.

2015 (Left side, Garmin 800) - 99.6 miles - Started Garmin on Waterden Road, at starting gate.

2017 (Right side, Garmin 820) - 99.1 miles - Started Garmin on Waterden Road, at starting gate.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Aug 2017)

Just entered the ballot for 2018 ....
any advice on reasonably priced areas to stay & how far ahead to book *should I be lucky/unlucky*) enough to win a place* would be welcome.

Equally any experience from veterans on how to approach the event, stories/examples of the good bad & ugly too.

Cheers.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2017)

Book now on a cancellable rate. Look at Ibis, travelodge, premier inn around docklands or east London within 5 miles or so of the Olympic park
Probably find something for £70-100 for the Sat night
If you wait until the places are announced, it could be 50-100% more and limited availability

How to approach? Just ride your bike plenty once you've got a place. Have you ridden 70+ miles before?. It's not a race


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2017)

+1 but avoid "hub by premier inn" that don't allow bikes. At least one tells you to lock up on the street outside 

Anywhere in eastern Central London would be fine too, with a route to CS2 signposted from various points and usually a river crossing for cycling only (Rotherhithe tunnel in 2017)


----------



## jefmcg (25 Aug 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> Just entered the ballot for 2018 ....
> any advice on reasonably priced areas to stay & how far ahead to book *should I be lucky/unlucky*) enough to win a place* would be welcome.
> 
> Equally any experience from veterans on how to approach the event, stories/examples of the good bad & ugly too.
> ...


This belongs in the 2018 thread


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Aug 2017)

jefmcg said:


> This belongs in the 2018 thread


Cheers, hadn't spotted that thread, been on a sabbatical from CC for some time !


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> Book now on a cancellable rate. Look at Ibis, travelodge, premier inn around docklands or east London within 5 miles or so of the Olympic park
> Probably find something for £70-100 for the Sat night
> If you wait until the places are announced, it could be 50-100% more and limited availability
> 
> How to approach? Just ride your bike plenty once you've got a place. Have you ridden 70+ miles before?. It's not a race


Cheers vickster.

65m on a sportive has been my max so far but need something to spur me on.

Will book something regardless of ballot & just have a weekender in little London village.


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2017)

We stayed in the Marriott West India Quay and would recommend it. Goody bags, early breakfast, ballroom converted to a bike park, member of staff with bike shop experience providing emergency mechanic service. Couldn't have been more welcoming.


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2017)

You could stay at the Premier Inn at Waltham Forest and enjoy a nice traffic-free ride along the River Lea to the start.


----------

